# كيف تحترف الاتوكاد



## السيد حلاوة (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*كيف تحترف الاتوكاد

كيف تحترف الاتوكاد

كيف تحترف الاتوكاد

اولا انا عارف ان 99 % منا بيعرف اتوكاد ولكن المطلوب انك تكونه محترف اتوكاد مش بتعرف اتوكاد مش مجرد امر بتنفذه اهم شىء السرعة وطبعا السرعة تحتاج تركيز وممارسة كتييييييييييييييييررررررررررر
واحد يقولى وضح اكثر اوك هقول لكم خطوات لاحتراف فى الاتوكاد بحيث على ما نخلص مع بعض الجزء النظرى وده مهم اوى نكون احترفنا الاتوكاد ومستعدين للعملى وربنا يوفق
خلو بالكم فى مهندسين كتيير بتبقى مستعجلة عايز العملى على طول وده ما ينفعش لانى واضع نظام المفروض بعد ما نخلص الجزء النظرى واللى انا بعتبره اهم شىء نكون بنعرف نختار سيستم system صح لان اصعب شىء فى المشروع انك تختار نظام التكييف المناسب فى المكان المناسب*



 *اولى خطوات احتراف الاتوكاد
اولا امسك الموس او الفأرة بايدك اليمين
واوعى ايدك اليمين تسيب الموس او تروح على لوحة المفاتيح عايزها تاتصق بالموس طول ما انت شغال على الاتوكاد
وايدك الشمال على لوحة المفاتيح اوعى تشيلها من لوحة المفاتيح
يبقى اتفقنا اليمسن على الماوس والشمال على لوحة المفاتيح
بعد كده
اوعى تستخدم الاوامر من شريط الاوامر اللى فوق فى الاتوكاد
اللى هيا
draw 
وغير ذلك
واوعى تشتغل بالاختصارات الموجودة على يمين وشمال الاتوكاد
واوعى تنظر للامر 
كومند تحت
وبعدين معاك طبعا واحد يقولى مش فاهم حاجة
هقوله وانا كمان مش فاهم
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
طيبا نعمل ايه؟
اولا لازم ولابد وحتما ويجب عليك ان تستخدم اختصارات الاوامر
انا لو جالى حد المكتب اختبره بقول له اجلس اشتغل
اذا وجدته ما بيستخدم الاختصارات بعرف انه لسة مبتدا ومعندوش خبرة ولم يمارس التصميم
ولو كان هو كويس فى التصميم يبقى عامل ذى اللى اتعلم السباحة غلط صحيح بيعرف يعوم على الماء ولكنه بطىء
ويتعب بسرعة*​



 *طيب الاختصارات موجدوة بالفعل فى الاتوكاد ولكن هقول لكم اهمها بسرعة
الامر
line
الاختصار
L
ثم الضغط على انتر وطبعا المسطرة بتقوم بعمل انتر يعنى طبعا المحترف يضغط على الاختصار ثم مسطرة وطبعا كل ده بايدك الشمال لان ذى ما اتفقنا اليمين ملتصقة بالموس
شايفك ايوة انت ما تسطعبطش
انت
ايوة قلت لك ايدك الشمال هى اللى على الكيبورد بتكتب ليه بايد اليمين 
متعود
معلش لازم ايدك الشمال تتعود تكتب بيها فى الاتوكاد هو كده الصح اوك 
الامر دائرة
CIRCLE
الاختصار
C
ثم مسطرة ثم تضع بكليك شمال مركز الدائرة ثم تكتب نصف القطر بالشمال فاهم يا احمد يا رافع بالشمال
الامر قوس
A
ثم الضغط على مسطرة وطبعا انتم عارفين الامر انا هنا مش بعلمك الاتوكاد ولكن بعلمك احترافه يعنى علشان تعرف تتابعنى لازم تكون عارف اتوكاد
اوك
الامر بولى لين
PL
الامر نسخ
CO
او
CTRL+C
والامر لصق
CTRL+V
الامر مراة
MIRROR
MI 
الامر دوران
RO

الامر مسح 
E
الامر لعمل موازى
OFFSET
O

لعمل امتداد
EXTEND
EX
لعمل قطع لجزء من خط TRIM
TR ثم مسطر مرتيين او انتر مرتين ولكن احبائى اتفقنا ان الاصح استخدم مسطرة بدل انتر
ركز اوى فى الامر اللى فات
TR
ثم مسطرة مرتيت ورا بعض ثم نقطع

الامر 
FILLET
F

الامر
MOVE
M
لرسم مستطيل 
REC

لعمل هاتش
تهشير يعنى
H
على العموم دى اشهر الاختصارات اتدرب عليها واللى مش فاهم حاجة يسال اوك*​
​


----------



## السيد حلاوة (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*طبعا ملحوظة مهمة
لعمل ذوووووووم 
zoom
بدور بكرة الموس للامام او الخلف تعمل تصغير او تكبير مباشرة
ولو ضغط على البكرة بتاع الموس وتفضل ضاغط عليها وتحرك ايدك تتحكم فى حركة الشاشة امامك وده الامر
pan
اللى يمثله فى الاتوكاد ايد رمز يد طبعا عارفينه
ولنقل خواص خط الى خواص اخر نعمل
match
الاختصار
ma
ورمزه ذى المكنسة او الفرشاه
وكمان عايزك تجلس امام الاتوكاد تتحكم فيه مش هو اللى يتحكم فيك
وده ذى ما عرفتكم تقدر تستخدم لف البكرة بتاع الموس تكبر وتصغر بسرعة جدا ذى ما انت عايز او تضغط عليها علشان تحرك الرسمة امامك يمين وشمال وفوق وتحت طبعا بنحرك الشاشة نفسها وليس الرسمة
طيب
لو عايزين نكبر الرسمة فعليا بابعاد
sc
يعنى 
scale
وننختار الشىء اللى عايزين نكبره او نصغره ونعلم عليه ونكتب الرقم اما جزء من الواحد للتصغير او مضاعفات الواحد للتكبير وهكذا*​


----------



## السيد حلاوة (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*حجات تانى مهمة
سعات الرسمة تضيع منك وما تلاقيها نعمل ايه
z
ثم انتر او مسطرة
ثم
e
ثم انتر او مسطرة
يعنى
(z) enter after that (e) enter*​


----------



## السيد حلاوة (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*طبعا ملحوظة سعات ناسن تلعب فى الاختصارات بتاع الاتوكاد نفسها فتيجى تعطى الاختصار لا يستجيب
خلى بالك
سعات الرسم خطوطها تتكسر منى
re
ثم انتر
وعيش حياتك مع الاتوكاد وادعيلى*​


----------



## السيد حلاوة (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*طيب بعد ما نفهم الكلام ده كله
سيادتك تجلس كل يوم ساعة بالضبط امام الاتوكاد ساعة بالضبط
وطبعا سيادتك تكون غالق النت لان كل شوية واحد هيدخل عليك يجعلك بعيد عن التركيز
ويستحسن لو متزوج تودى زوجتك عند امها واولادك كمان
وياسلام لو تغلق المحمول وتشيل فيشة التليفون الارضى
طبعا لو عندك 2 محمول افصل الاثنين مش تقول انا قلت المحمول 
وربنا يوفقكم جميعا*​


----------



## السيد حلاوة (15 سبتمبر 2010)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=60492&d=1279712596
ده الواجب


----------



## السيد حلاوة (15 سبتمبر 2010)

طبعا كنت عامل المشاركة دى داخل احد مواضيعى جعلتها لوحدها فى هذا الموضوع لتعم الفائدة


----------



## hamadalx (15 سبتمبر 2010)

جميل جدا .............. الكلام دة يابشمهندس بس ياريت حضرتك تقولى Xref إزاى أستخدمه يعنى لو معلش فيها غلاسة توضح الأمر وفايدته وإزاى أستخدمه


----------



## mouge (15 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا علهلموضوع القيم اللي دائما اتمنى اكون محترفه فيه


----------



## محمد يس (16 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا مهندس سيد به خير الناس انفعهم للناس


----------



## appess (16 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم موضوع و أسلوب شيق جدا جدا جدا 
و احب اسئلك عن layout و كيفية عمل لوحات الرسم و الفرق بين paper Model 
و شكرا جزيلا لك و حلاوة يا سيد حلاوة


----------



## السيد حلاوة (16 سبتمبر 2010)

الاكس رف اختصاره
xr
اتبع معى م حمادة التالى
اولا تضغط 
xr
ثم انتر
تظهر لك قائمة على يسارك بها ثلاث ايكونات فى الاعلى
الاولى شكل فولدر لما تقف عليه بالموس دون ضغط يظهر
attach dwg
وجنبها سهم صغير اضغط عليه يظهر لك 3 اختيارات
attach drawing
attach image
attach dwf
اولا 
اختار
attach dwg
يدخلك على البحث داخل جهازك
روح لاى رسمة اتوكاد مرسومة مثلا دور ارضى لفيلا مثلا واختارها تلاحظ انها نزلت عندك فى صفحة الاتوكاد ولو ما ظهرت اضغ
z
ثم انتر
و
e
ثم انتر تلاقيها ظهرت امامك على هيئة بلوك
لكنها ليست بلوك دى اكس رف من الرسمة اللى انت اختارتها وتلاحظ انك غير قادر على التعديل فيها الا من خلال الرسمة الاصلية اللى انت اختارتها اذا عملت فيها اى تغير يظهر عندك 
نعطى واجب عملى


----------



## hamadalx (16 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لك يامهندسنا ... بارك الله فيك


----------



## السيد حلاوة (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*واجب على الاكس رف مهم جدا*

طبعا نزلو الفيل به فيل اتوكاد
مروسوم فيه دور ارضى لفيلا نزله على جهازك وفك الضغط وضعه فى مكان معين ومش مهم تفتحه وانت بتعمل اكس رف
ثم افتح صفحة اتوكاد جديدة خالص واعمل
xr
ثم انتر
تظهر لك القائمة على يسارك
اختار
attach dwg
يظهر لك البحث على جهازك ادخل الى الفيل اللى لسه منزله طبعا بعد فك ضغطه ذى ما اتفقنا
واختاره سيظهر لك فى الوحة الجديدة على هيئة بلوك ولكنه ليس بلوك
واذا اردت ملاحظة التغيرات اذهب للفيل الاصلى وارسم مثلا دائرة ثم احمل حفظ واذهب للرسمة الاخر سترى الدائرة ظهرت
واى خدمة مهندس حمادة


----------



## السيد حلاوة (16 سبتمبر 2010)

طبعا اى واحد مبتدىء فى الاتوكاد هيقول ايه فائدة الاكس رف هفهمك
اولا المهندس المعمارى بيكون شغال فى نفس الوقت وطبعا بيكون فى تعديلات فى الرسمة المعمارية اثناء الشغل مثلا يضيف شباك يشيل شباك يكبر غرفة فطبعا بتكون انت شغال فى التكييف فوق الرسمة الاكس رف فتلاحظ ان الرسمة امامك اتغيرت دون ان يخبرك احد فانت كمان تعدل شغلك وكمان علشان المعمارى يضمن انك ما غيرتش شىء فى المعمارى واشتغلت على اخر تغيير لان سعات بيغير ولو انت مش شغال اكس رف وهو ما اعطاك اخر بلانات هيكون شغلك غلط يعنى وكانك شغال على مشروع تانى


----------



## السيد حلاوة (16 سبتمبر 2010)

المهندس 
appess
مش عارف معنى اسمك ايه لكن عارف سؤالك
اولا تحت على يسارك لو نظرت للوحة الاتوكاد هتلاقى مكتوب موديل ومكتوب لاى اوت
model
ومكتوب
layout
لوحة موديل دى سوداء الشاشة وهى دى اللى بترسم فيها رسمك الاساسى ولما تخلص رسمك تدخل على لاى اوت
علشان تجهز الرسم للطباعة بالمقاس اللى انت عايزه وكمان تحدد الرسمة نفسها
بمعنى ان ممكن يكون عندك اكثر من رسمة فى الموديل لكن اللى هتخترها للطباعة رسمة واحدةى بتكون محدده انت
وكمان يفضل وضع الفريم فى الاى اوت
وعلى فكرة ممكن ترسم على الاى اوت لكن بلاش ال فى اوضاع معينة
خلينا نتكلم على واجب عملى نوضح فيه


----------



## السيد حلاوة (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*واجب عملى على layout*

ده مشروع انا مصممه كهرباء
اضاءة وبور وانذار حريق لسوق فى الرياض المملكة العربية السعودية
لما تفتح الموديل هتلاقى فيه كذا رسمة مثلا شعار المكتب بتاعى وتصميم الحسابات وتصميم الاضاءة وتصميم البور وانذار الحريق
لما تفتح 
layout
هتلاقى الفريم موجود وبداخله رسمة واحدة اللى انا حددتها
كيف تم هذا
عندك على الاتوكاد اول شريط فوق العنوان
ثانى شريط القوائم
ثالث شريط المهام وده هتيجى على اى مكان فاضى وتضغط كليك يمين بالماوس تظهر لك قائمة اول شىء فيها اسمه cad
اقف بالماوس على كاد هتلاقى قائمة كبيرة جدا تحت فى الاخر شويه هتلاقى حاجة اسمها 
viewports
اضغط عليها هيظهر لك فى نفس الشريط مجموعة من المهام منها واحد على شكل مستطيل لما تقف عليه بالماوس دون ضغط يظهر لك كلمة
single viewprt
ده اللى هنستخدمه الان
تمام كده
طيب نبدا الشغل
افتح اى رسمة مرسومة فى موديل وروح على layout
ثم اختر من شريط المهام المربع اللى اسمه 
singel viewport
واعمل بكليك شمال بالماوس ضغطه على اى مكان فى الاى اوت ثم اسحب الماوس لتحت تلاقى بيحدد معاك مستطيل ثم اضغط ضغطة اخرى يعنى وكانك بترسم مستطيل
ستظهر لك رسالة اضغط
ok
ستلاحظ ان الرسمة اللى فى الموديل كلها ظهرت فى الاى اوت 
تمام
بعد كده اضغط بكليك شمال ضغطتين سريعتين على الرسمة تلاقى ان المربع المحيط بالرسمة تظلل بلون غامق وهنا لو لفيت البكرة بتاع الماوس يعن عملت بيها زووم هتلاقى نفسك داخل الرسمة وممكن تختار الرسمة اللى انت عايزهها
عموما اللى يحب يجرب وفى حاجة تقف امامه ممكن يكلمنى تليفون والله المستعان
طبعا فى شغل كتييييييييييير بيتعمل فى لاى اوت لكن وحدة وحدة


----------



## sedra1 (16 سبتمبر 2010)

سلام عليكم 
مشكور يا خوي جدا جدا


----------



## sedra1 (16 سبتمبر 2010)

:12::10::59::20:تاتنو ىةالةل:73::73::75::d


----------



## hamadalx (16 سبتمبر 2010)

والله يابشمهندس أنا بدعى ربنا إن الشخصيات الجميلة اللى فى المنتدى تفضل معانا زى حضرتك , المهندس صبرى, المهندس عبد العاطى,المهندس محمد ومهندسين نعتبرهم قدوة لنا ...... ونتمنى إن حضرتك تفضل بالعطاء والحماس دة ... لأن فى درس فى السكيل وإزاى نظبطه ونتحكم صح فى الرسمة ههههههههههه بهزر ربنا يبارك فيك يابشمهندس وكلنا متعطشين لكلامك ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (17 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم مهندس سيد
الحقيقة انا مبسوط اني وجدت من يشرح الاوتوكاد بهذه البساطة و التشويق والكلمة المناسبة التي لايعجز احد عن فهمها 
و انا مرة اقترحت ان احد من الزملاء المحترفين يشرح لنا الموضوع خطوة خطوة بمقدمات يضع في اعتباره ان المتابع بليد زي حالاتي و فهمه بطئ و في المتابعة بأتوه بسرعة و احب اكتب حتي استطيع ان اتابع 
انا موش عايز غير اقدر اعمل تعديل او انسخ جزء لأضعه في مكان آخرأو اطبعه اسود وابيض أو اضع عليه ملاحظة أو اعدل الكلام المكتوب و شكل الحرف و حجمه بحيث يكون مقروء ، فكم من اللوحات تأتي وحتي لو طبعتها على ايه زيرو تفضل مطموسة وغير مقروء ومهما حاولت تكبر جزء منها مافي فائدة

فانت كدة ابتديت صح بس ياريت تمسك رسمة و تحللها من وجهة نظر محترف يعني منين ابتديت و بايه و ايه الاداة، زي اخوانا اساتذة النحو لما يمسك جملة و يحللها نحويا بطريقة تخليك تحب اللغة و تفهمها دون الخوض في موضوعات متعددة ذات علاقة ما ان تنتهي منها حتي تكون نسيت اولها و يمكن الموضوع نفسه 
الحقيقة موش عارف اعبر لأني زي ما قلت انا يادوب افتح الرسمة واقعد ابص فيها و لو عايز اشير لمكان محتاج تعديل اضطر اطبع اللوحة واعلم عليها بالقلم او اعدل بالقلم اثناء مراجعتي للمخططات التصميمية او التنفيذية 
من ضمن الأشياء عندي كتاب فيه رسومات كثيرة مصورها من مراجع معظمها قديم و احيانا غير واضحة و ليس لدي مراجعها الآن مع تطور ماكينات تصوير المستندات وطلبت من زملاء يعملوها لكن مفيش حد فاضي لحد زي ما قالولي
ولا يحك جلدك مثل ظفرك
منتظر خلاصات داخل فايلات مرفقات اقدر احتفظ بيها و اذاكرها و ارجع لها لو نسيت ن و انا باشتري كتب من 2002 حتي 2009 ولاقي نفسي تايه زي ترزي موش عارف يبتدي القصة منين 
بارك الله فيكم و في امثالك و زادكم الله من فضله


----------



## م.رامي قاسم (17 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور أخى وما قصرت ولكن انا بطالب يكون موضوع الاوتوكاد ده موضوع واحد فقط مش متفرع كتير كدة ليكون سهل على الاعضاء


----------



## محمد سمير فرحات (17 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووورر


----------



## علاء احمد الخطيب (17 سبتمبر 2010)

زادكم اللة من علمة مشكوووووووووووووووور جدا على الجهد الكبير ده
ومتحرمناش من الزيادة


----------



## محمد يس (17 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور جزاك الله خير


----------



## السيد حلاوة (19 سبتمبر 2010)

اولا انا عاجز عن التعبير عن سعادتى بمشاركة كل الاخوة وخصوصا المهندس صبرى سعيد 
فهذا شرف لى وشهادة اعتز بيها ان حضرتك تمر على موضوع لى 
اما عن طلب حضرتك
اولا هشرح لحضرتك اسالتك
ثم نبدا نشرح الاتوكاد من الالف للياء اذا اردت


----------



## السيد حلاوة (19 سبتمبر 2010)

انا اسف جدا بامر الله ارد على مشاركة م صبرى سعيد لما ارجع من الموقع ولو رجعت متاخر يكون غدا صبحا ان شاء الله


----------



## اسامة اشرى (23 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
والله ينور عليك


----------



## السيد حلاوة (26 سبتمبر 2010)

الان الكل لازم يعرف ان الاتوكاد ممارسة واللى يظهر امامه اى استفسار يسال وبامر الله ربنا ييسر الاجابة
وانا ساحاول اشرح الاتوكاد للمبتدئين خطوة بخطوة ولكن فى موضوع منفصل
منتظر والله ينفعنا بعلمنا ويعلمنا ما ينفعنا


----------



## يورك (26 سبتمبر 2010)

طيب سؤال يا باش مهندس ازاي أقدر استخدم بلوك معين وليكن مثلاً باب وعاوز اركبه في مكان معين على المخطط اللي بيحصل ان البلوك بيكون كبير جدا . ازاي أقدر أعمل سكيل عشان يركب الباب محله المطلوب


----------



## السيد حلاوة (27 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اولا موضوع الاسكال ده متعب لبعض الناس مع انه فى الاصل سهل بامر الله
طبعا بتكلم عن الاسكال عموما
اولا لازم تعرف الرسم بتعتك مرسومة 
مم
سم
م
mm
cm
m
طيب اعرف الكلام ده كيف خلينا نتكلم عن لوحة فارغة لسة هبدا فيها رسم
واعطيت الامر 
line
L 
ثم انتر
ووضعت اول نقطة بكليك شمال فى الرسم ووجهت الماوس فى الاتجاه المطلوب وكتتبت مثلا
5000
هنا رسم خط طوله 5000 وحدة طيب هى سم وللا مم وللا م وللا ايه بالضبط ده بتاعى انا افرض ذى ما انا عايز انه اى شىء فرضا قلت مم ومثلا الخط ده حائط فى مبنى
يبقى انا رسمت حائط طوله 5000 مم
يعنى 5 م
صح
لو حبيت ارسم حائط اخر عمودى عليه طوله 3 متر
اقف عند نهاية الخط واوجه الموس فى الاتجاه العمودى واكتب 3000
وهكذا طيب لما تجى تشوف الابعاد هتدخل ديمنشن وتختار لينير وتقيس الابعاد بين النقطتين هتلاقيها للحائط الاول 5000 والاخر 3000
طيب سيدتك عايز تظهر البعد بالمتر بمعنى ان الرسم بالملى لكن لما اجى اعمل ديمنشن لمعرفة البعد يعطينى بالمتر
بمعنى عايز اقيس الحائط يكتبلى 5 هبعتلك مثال ونعمل الكلام ده عملى افضل


----------



## السيد حلاوة (27 سبتمبر 2010)

طبعا علشان ما حد يتوه منى انا بشرح موضوع الاسكال من البداية


----------



## السيد حلاوة (27 سبتمبر 2010)

*مثال*

مرسل 2 فيل اتوكاد
تدريب واحد مرسوم فيه حائطين 5000 مم و 3000 مم عمودى عليه وموضح عليه الابعاد
اما تدريب 2 نفس الرسم ولكن بعض تغير ناتج الابعاد يعنى مرسوم بالمم ويظهر بالمتر
كيف حدث هذا 
اتبع
اولا تضغط 
d
ثم انتر
يعطيك مربع حوارى به بعض الاوامر من ضمنها على اليمين
modify
اغط عليها ثم يظهر لك مربع اخر ادخل على 
primary unit
ثم يفتح لك مربع اخر هتلاقى
measurment scale
وتحتها
scale factor
مكتوب واحد خليها انت
0.001
ثم تضغط على اوك تحت يظهر لك اول مربع
اضغط
set current
ثم انظر الى الابعاد هتبقى بدل 5000 
5
وبدل 3000
3
تمام
الملام ده فى الفيل تدريب 2 رسمة رقم واحد
طيب لو حابب ارسم حائط كمان طوله 7 متر فى هذه الرسمة عادى يبقى اعطى امر خط بطول
7000
ولما تقيسه يظهر 7 لانك ضبط الاسكال هنا فى هذه الصفحة على الاساس ده طبعا والعكس صحيح بمعنى ممكن اعمل الخطوات السابقة بالعكس 
يعنى ارسم خط بطول 5 يظهر على الرسم 5000 
فى الحالة دى اجعل ال
scale factor
1000


----------



## السيد حلاوة (27 سبتمبر 2010)

طيب جميل الكلام السابق لما اكون انا برسم لوحة من البداية 
طيب جالى مشروع وعايز اعمل عليه اختبار هو راسم كيف والابعاد ظاهرة كيف
اعمل ايه
هتيجى على اى حائط وتقيسه من ديمنشن طبع مثلا 
6.5
طيب ممكن يكون راسم بالمتر يعنى راسم خط طوله 6.5 واسكال فاكتور 1
يبقى راسم بالمتر
اعرف كيف
هجى بجانب الحائط اللى انا قيسته وارسم خط واكتب طول الخط 6.5
ممكن الاقى الخط اللى انا رسمته صغير جدا يبقى بدل ما اكتب طوله 6.5 اكتب 65 لقيته لسة صغير اكتب 650 
بعدين مثلا رسمته بطول 6500 لقيته اصبح اد القديم اذا الاسكال فاكتور هنا
0.001
يعنى راسم بالملى ويظهر البعد بالمتر
وممكمن ادخل مباشرة على
d
ثم انتر
واشوف 
scal factor

طبعا الكلام ده هيفدنى بايه ارجع لسؤال حمادة 
عندى بلوك باب وبنزله فى الرسمه طلع كبير جدا يبقى السكال فاكتور بتاعه غير الاسكال فاكتور بتاع الرسم
الباب مثلا 800 مم وهيركب فى حائط000 5مم
ونزلت البلوك كبير جدا
او الباب معمول له اسكال
انا هقيس عرض الباب لقيت800,000
اذا اعمل الامر سكال
اعلم على البلوك
ثم 
sc 
ثم انتر
واختار نقطة اى نقطة على البلوك ثم اكتب
0.001
يصغر الباب ويبقى مناسب للحائط
مثال
هعمله حالا


----------



## السيد حلاوة (27 سبتمبر 2010)

*مثال عملى محلول*

عندك مرفق فولدر تنزله تفكه تلاقى 4 فيل اتوكاد
اولا تدريب 3
هتلاقى فيه بلوك لباب
ثانيا تدريب 4
هتلاقى حائط
ثالثا تدريب 5
اخذت كوبى من البلوك بتاع الباب ونزلته فى لوحة الحائط علشان اركبه على الحائط وجدت الباب كبير جدا
قيست عرض الباب لقيته 800 وعرض الحائط لقيتها 5 اذا الباب متكبر الف مرة المفروض اقيسه الاقيه 0.8
رابعا
الفيل تدريب 6
عملت الامر سكال
sc ثم انتر
علمت على اى نقطة فى الباب ويفضل تكون قريبة من الحائط علشان لما الرسمة تصغر تظل قريبة من الحائط ما تبعدش عنها لان النقطة اللى هتختارها هتظل ثابتة مكنها والكل يصغر اليها
ثم كتبت الرقم
0.001
يعنى صغرت الف مرة
ثم اخذت الباب وركبته على الحائط
وعيش حياتك وادعيلى
واللى ما استوعب يكلمنى تليفون وانا اشرحها له بامر المولى


----------



## السيد حلاوة (27 سبتمبر 2010)

طبعا الكلام ده ردا على مهندس يورك
وعلى جزء من اللى طلبه م صبرى سعيد واديك شايف ماشى وحدة وحدة واى خدمة


----------



## مهندس جمال رمضان (27 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء على تلك المعلومات المفيده


----------



## hamadalx (27 سبتمبر 2010)

حضرتك ... باشا كبير ... ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## السيد حلاوة (27 سبتمبر 2010)

الله يكرمك مهندس حمادة وبامر الله اجيلك اسكندرية عن قريب
انا والاهل لقضاء يومين بامر الله


----------



## السيد حلاوة (27 سبتمبر 2010)

طبعا اذكر اتانى اى مشكلة تقبلك مثلا تيجى تعمل ذووم ما يعملش او مش عارف توصل لنهاية الخط اللى انت رسمته اضغط 
esc
ثم
re
ثم انتر
ثم
z
ثم انتر
e
ثم انتر
هتلاقى الدنيا كلها بقيت واضحة امامك والدنيا اضظبطت


----------



## hamadalx (27 سبتمبر 2010)

السيد حلاوة قال:


> الله يكرمك مهندس حمادة وبامر الله اجيلك اسكندرية عن قريب
> انا والاهل لقضاء يومين بامر الله


 
:75::75::75: والله إسكندرية تنور بزيارتك ليها ونشيلك فوق دماغنا ( كلام إسكندرانى) .... وأنا ساكن فى العجمى- الهانوفيل 
بس المشكلة أنا فى أبو ظبى حاليا بس إحتمال أنزل قريب إن شاء الله ... حضرتك حدد الميعاد بس إن شاء الله وإحنا سدادين


----------



## السيد حلاوة (27 سبتمبر 2010)

اعشق ابو ظبى 
النادى السياحى والخلدية وشارع النجدة وشارع الكترا
وشارع التراث بتاع البراد والمدفع الكبير كنت ساكن هناك وابو شقرة حبيب المصرين
ومسجد الشيخ ذايد الله يرحمه والمصفح والشهامة والعين حتى البريمى كان اخر مكان رحته فى عمان ثم مسقط ثم القاهرة
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ذكريات


----------



## السيد حلاوة (27 سبتمبر 2010)

منتظر الاسئلة فى الاتوكاد والله المعين


----------



## مهندس جمال رمضان (27 سبتمبر 2010)

السيد المهندس / سيد السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الحقيقه نحن كبار السن لم يحالفنا الحظ في تعلم الأتوكاد في سن مبكره ونظرا لطبيعة العمل نحتاج إلى عمل بلوكات من رسومات موجوده على الجهاز مع عمل scale لها ثم ربطها مع بعض العناصر الرسوميه مثل الخطوط والدوائر ....إلخ 
وياريت حضرتك بالشرح البطئ تعرفنا إزاي نعمل البلوك ونضعه في مكانه على الرسمه بتاعتنا ونعمله scale ونوصله بباقي الرسمه
وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء وبارك فيكم


----------



## السيد حلاوة (27 سبتمبر 2010)

سؤال اولا مهندس جمال ويسعدنى انك تتابع مواضيعى
هل حضرتك بتعرف ترسم ولو ضعيف فى الاتوكاد
يعنى تعرف حتى الاوامر العادية؟
منتظر اجابة حضرتك؟


----------



## م.رامي قاسم (27 سبتمبر 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا ومشكور كتير على مجهودك ومتابعتك بس كنت حابب أسأل عن الامر ssx مش عارف استخدمة يا ريت توضيح ليه ومشكور


----------



## حسين هلك (27 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك ياهندسه


----------



## السيد حلاوة (27 سبتمبر 2010)

المهندس رامى قاسم
اولا هذا الامر 
ssx
له استخدمات كثيرة
مثال
هات اى رسمة عندك فيها بلوكات كثيرة مثلا بلوك لوحدة تكييف ومتكرر فى الرسمة
ثم اعمل الامر
ssx
ثم انتر
ثم علم على البلوك
اى بلوك
ثم انتر
ثم انظر فوق الامر كومند تحت هتلاقى عمل لك حصر لعدد هذا البلوك فى الرسمة
يقولك
found 8
على سبيل المثال خلص ده واديك تانى


----------



## eng.muneer (27 سبتمبر 2010)

الله يبارك فيك يا سيد ابو حلاوه موضوع مفيد وطريقه الشرح مسليه

مشكووووووووووووووووووور 





_كلما أزدت علما أزدت علما بجهلى_


----------



## تامربهجت (27 سبتمبر 2010)

موضوعاتك ممتازة وشرحك هادى 
نحتاج الى المزيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد والمزيــــــــــــــــــــــــــد منك ان شاء الله
بارك الله فيك


----------



## السيد حلاوة (28 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله جميعا كل الخير واتمنى من الله اى انسان يفعل خير يكون اجره من الله
فى الدنيا والاخرة
وتحت امركم
اى سؤال ونجتهد ونوصله مع بعض فى الاتوكاد
ان شاء الله رب العالمين


----------



## السيد حلاوة (28 سبتمبر 2010)

المهندس جمال رمضان سالتك سؤال ولم تجاوبنى بعد؟
منتظر.............................
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## M_Negm (29 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا

ولكن يا بشمهندس السيد لو تفضلت بتجميع هذا الشرح +الاسئله واجابتها فقط فى ملف واحد
يكون الموضوع اسهل بالنسبة لمن ان يريد الاحتراف جديد كأمثالى

 موفق دائما ان شاء الله


----------



## السيد حلاوة (30 سبتمبر 2010)

المهندس نجم ممكن حضرتك تجمعها وعايزك تفهم حبيبى ان هناك فرق بين كتاب ومنتدى ولولا تداخلت المشاركات ما كان منتدى ويفقد مميزاته فى توصيل العلم ولكن اعدك ان اقوم بتاليف مثل هذا الكتاب والذى يحمل عنوان الخطوات المنظمة لاحتراف تصميم التكييف ويحوى على جزء او فصل كامل فيه يخص احتراف الاتوكاد
ولكن انتظر حتى انضج علميا كى لا اخطا اخطاء فى الكتاب اتحمل نتيجتها امام الله
دعواتكم لنا ولكل محبى العلم فالعلم ادمان من يحبه يدمنه مثل اى شىء يسبب الادمان والتخلص من اى ادمان سهل الا ادمان العلم


----------



## السيد حلاوة (30 سبتمبر 2010)

فى انتظار الاسئلة والله المستعان


----------



## م.رامي قاسم (30 سبتمبر 2010)

المهندس سيد حلاوة اولا مشكور يا هندسة على اهتمامك 
بس الامر ssx لم ينفذ واتبعت ما قلت لى فهل هذا خطأ منى او هناك فرق 
فى الاوامر من اوتوكاد 2007 أو 2010
المهم ظهرت قائمة لى بأختيار احد هذة الاوامر جربت كله ولكن لم أصل لنتيجة
وهذه هى القائمة filter option [Block 
name/Color/Entity/Flag/LAyer/LType/Pick/Style/Thickness/Vector]:


----------



## السيد حلاوة (30 سبتمبر 2010)

مهندس رامى بعد ان تنفذ الامر انظر تحت عند كومند فوقها بالضبط 
سارفق لك ملف حالا


----------



## السيد حلاوة (30 سبتمبر 2010)

*صور للامر ssx*

صديقى مرفق لك فولدر بيه 5 صور
اول صورة تكتب 
ssx
ثم انتر
ثانى صورة تعلم على البلوك اللى تريد حصره

ثالث صورة تضغط على انتر فتظهر لك الصورة وكانها مفيش امر نفذ ولكنه نفذ وتم الحصر

فى رابع صورة انظر ترى كلمة 
found 8
كيف تظهرها بالرغم انها لم تظهر بعد ضغط انتر فى صورة 3

فى خامس صورة هتلاقينى معلملك على دائرة بالاسود تحت فيها سهمين لاعلى واسفل اضغط على السهم اعلى تظهر كلمة 
found 
ومعاها الرقم
ولما تعمله طمنى ربنا معاك


----------



## السيد حلاوة (30 سبتمبر 2010)

الان هشرح الامر السحرى 
al

لماذا هذا الامر سحرى ومهم جدا للغاية لانه يقوم بعمل دوران وميرور وتحريك فى خطوة واحدة

al=ro+mi+mo in one step

شرح الامر بالصور
الامر
align


----------



## mahboul (30 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا على تقديم المعلومات 
اريدمواضيع في الهندسة المعمارية لو سمحت


----------



## السيد حلاوة (30 سبتمبر 2010)

*Al*

اولا نكتب al ثم انتر وهذا يظهر فى الصورة الاولى

ثانيا نعلم على البلوك اللى اسمه retage my love
طبعا محدش يفهمنى غلط دى بنتى ولسة متفرجين امس على شركة المرعبين المحدودة وطول الليل تقولى شلبى ههههههههههههههه
نرجع الى صحبنا al
طبعا الكلام ده يظهر فى الصورة الثانية 

ثم بعد ذلك بعد ما تعلم على البلوك تضغط كليك يمين فيطلب منك تختار اول نقطة
specify first source point
وده فى الصورة الثالثة

ثم اقف مثلا على اى نقطة فى البلوك حسب ما انا عايز انقلها بمعنى انا هختار نقطة من البلوك واضعها فى المكان المراد النقل اليه ثم اختار نقطة اخرى مش فاهم (ولا انا)
المهم
بص فى الصورة الرابعة هتلاقينى وقفت بالموس على نقطة معينة فى البلوك ثم فى الصورة الخامسة ضغط كليك شمال هنا يقول لى specify first destination point
يعنى بيقولى اختار النقطة اللى هتنقل اليها النقطة اللى انت اختارتها

طيب بص فى الصورة السادسة بتحرك بالموس فى اتجاه النقطة اللى هنقل اليها

بص فى الصورة السابعة ذهبت الى النقطة فى المكان المراد النقل اليه ثم اضغط كليك شمال وبعدين اتحرك بالماوس لاخذ النقطة الثانية من البلوك ويظهر هذا فى الصورة الثامنة وهنا يقول لى اختار النقطة الثانية 

لاحظ هناك خط وهمى هيتكون بين النقطة الاولى بتاع البلوك والنقطة الاولى فى المكان اللى البلوك هيتنقل ليه ده وهمى للايضاح
بص فى الصورة 9 هتلاقينى ضغط كليك شمال على النقطة الثانية فى البلوك وهنا يطلب منى النقطة الثانية اللى هنقل ليها هذه النقطة 
فنذهب بالموس الى النقطة الثانية ويظهر هذا فى الصورة 10

ثم انظر فى الصورة 11 هنا اضغط كليك شمال على النقطة
يقول لى اختار النقطة الثالثة او استمر
هنا اضغط انتر ثم انتر
يعنى انتر مرتين
مرتين انتر ورا بعض 
اوعى تنسى انتر ايه
مرتين

انظر فى الصورة 12 وهنا بعد الانتر الاولى
ثم انظر فى الصورة 13 هنا بعد الانتر الثانية

سبحان الله علم الانسان مالم يعلم 

البلوك اتنقل وااتلف فى المكان اللى انت عايزه


----------



## م.رامي قاسم (30 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور يا باش مهندس وجارى التجربة


----------



## م.رامي قاسم (30 سبتمبر 2010)

الف شكر يا باش مهندس انا نفذت الامر بنجاح وربنا يباركلك شرحك مع الصور حاجة جميلة جدا بس احنا هنتعود منك على الدلع ده


----------



## م.رامي قاسم (30 سبتمبر 2010)

باش مهندس سيد حلاوة كنت حابب أعرف رأيك الشخصى فى موضوع تغير بعض الاختصارات فى الاوتوكاد 
أنا عن نفسى بشتغل بالاختصارات اللى الشركة وضعتها لكن ليا زميلى فى العمل بيعملو اختصارات خاصة بيهم وبيشتغلو بيها انت ايه رأيك


----------



## السيد حلاوة (30 سبتمبر 2010)

ههههههههههههه
دلع هو انا لى مين غيركم
ولما تجرب الامر 
al 
هيعجبك جدا

بص يا بشمهندس طبعا اللى بيعمل لنفسه اختصارات ده مهندس محترم ولكنه هيتعب كتير
وخصوصا ان مش كل يوم انت قاعد على جهازك
ممكن تكون فى اختبار ممكن تكون عند صديق لك
ممكن تروح فى شركة تمنع التغيرات 
وممكن وممكن
وهكذا


----------



## م.رامي قاسم (30 سبتمبر 2010)

مهو ده اللى حصل معايا رحت مكتب استشارى كنت بخلص ليه شوية رسومات كدة لقيت كل الاجهزة اللى عندهم اختصارات هما وضعنها وانا كنت متعود على اختصارات الشركة حسيت انى انا اللى غريب فيهم هههههههه
فبصراحة مكنتش متعود وجارى تجربة الامر al ومشكور يا هندسة


----------



## alaa_84 (1 أكتوبر 2010)

السىلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
والله شىء مشرف يا مهندس السيد جزاك الله كل خير عنى وعن كل مهندس فى هذا الملتقى الذهبى الذى يعد من أحد الملتقيات التى تنصر الإسلام عن طريق نشر العلم والترغيب فيه وهذا ما حثنا عليه الأسلام العظيم ,,, تحياتى لكم جميعاً


----------



## حيدراكرم (1 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا يبشمهندس سيد حلاوه وسؤالي هو كيف نرسم الأبواب والأثاث كالكراسي والطاولات أقصد من أين نأتي بها جاهزه ونضعها في الرسم ...
وشكرا لك ثانيه


----------



## moha.saeed11 (2 أكتوبر 2010)

المهندس المحترم سيد
كم انت عظيم ورائع ومحترم فى الرد على الزملاء وتوصيل مايريدون

ان سمحت لى ان اطرح سؤال قد ينفع المبتدئين امثالى

بصفت سيادتك خبير فى الالكتروميكانيك عندما نفتح رسم كهرباء او تكييف او حريق او سباكه لابد ان هنك خطوات تتبعها سيادتك لتتبع وفهم اللوحات ان امكن ان توجزها لنا مع مثال لرسمه

انتظر التكرم بعرض كيفيه تتبع الرسومات لفهمها والاوامر المستخدمه للوصول لجزء من اللوحه لدراسته 

اشكرك للتفضل بالرد


----------



## elomda_5 (2 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## السيد حلاوة (3 أكتوبر 2010)

حالا بامر الله هرد على كل الاسئلة الله المستعان اخلص شغلانة صغيرة وافضى وعزرا شديدا لانى ما بدخل النت ايام الجمعة والسبت نظرا لانشغالى فى المركز التعليمى ولكن حالا واكون ان شاء الله جاهز


----------



## السيد حلاوة (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*ردا على حيد اكرم*

حبيبى حيد اكرم
سارسل الان بعض البلوكات كمرفقات هنا وارسل رابط سارف عليه العديد من البلوكات
للابواب والشبابيك والاثاث والسيارات والخ وشغل الحديد اتمنى تفيدك وتفغيد الجميع

مرفق ملف اسمه حيدر 1
ده ابواب ذى ما انت عايز وتفاصيل لها وبلوكات وهكذا 
ومرفق حيدر 2
رسومات فنيه وجمالية
ثم بعض بلوكات لسيارات واشجار


----------



## السيد حلاوة (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*بلوكات وتفاصيل لبعض الاشكال المعمارية*

مرفق تفاصيل للاشخاص فى كل الاوضاع يعنى واقف جالس نايم والخ وحجات جميلة جدا
مرفق تفاصيل وبلوكات لمكونات الحمامات
مثل الاحواض والكومبيناشن والبانيو والخ
وكمان مرفق بعض الرسومات الفنية


----------



## السيد حلاوة (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*بوكات تانى مهمة جدا جدا جدا*

بلوكات للاشجار
بلوكات للتسريحة فى غرفة النوم
بلوكات للسيارات مختلفة


----------



## السيد حلاوة (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*بولكات اجمل واروع*

هنا مجمع لك الاساس كله
يعنى الفرش بتاع الفيلا والشقق السكنية من الداخل


----------



## حيدراكرم (3 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور أخي السيد حلاوه على هذه البلوكات الجميله ولكن طلبي كان كيف نرسم الأبواب والأثاث رسم plan ومن أين من أي شريط نستخرجها جاهزه من صفحة الأوتكاد ....
مع شكري الجزيل لك ولكل الزملاء
م .أكرم


----------



## السيد حلاوة (3 أكتوبر 2010)

مهندس حيدر فى اللوكات اللى انا بعتها لك هتلاقى رسم بلان للفرش والابواب والشبابيك وكل شىء
حضرتك بتاخذها كوبى من الرسم كالاتى
بتفتح البلوك اللى انا بعته لك وتفتح الرسمة المعمارية اللى انت عايز تضيف لها البلوك ثم تاخذ البلوك كوبى
crl+c
وتروح على الرسمة الاخرى
وتنزله
ctl+shift+v
بحيث ينزل بلوك ثم تضعه فى المكان اللى انت عايزه


----------



## السيد حلاوة (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*طريقه اخرى مهندس حيدر*

عندك قائمة فى الاتوكاد اسمها
insert
تضغط عليها
يوضح لك
اختيارات منها
dwg refrence
هيدخلك على بحث داخل جهازك تذهب الى مكان البلوك اللى انت عايز تنزله مثلا رسم باب
وتختارها
هتنزل عندك فى الرسمة بلوك

اذا كان ده طلبك واذا انت مش عارف تنفذه كما انا شرحته اخبرنى هنفذه لك بالصور
اوك


----------



## السيد حلاوة (3 أكتوبر 2010)

كيفية عمل بطريقة سريعة
ترسم رسمة ثم تعمل
ctrl+x
يعنى قطع فتختفى الرسمة 
ثم تعمل
ctlr+shift+v
تلاقى الرسم امامك بلوك تضعه بكليك شمال


----------



## السيد حلاوة (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*شرح عمل بلوك بالصور*

اول صورة دى رسمة عبارة عن مجموعة خطوط لشكل ما ولكن مفككة ومراد عمل لها بلوك
ثانى صورة اعطيت الامر xtrl+x يعنى قطع انظر تحت ماذا يظهر بجانب الامر كومند
ثالث صورة ابتديت اعلم على الرسمة كلها 
رابع صورة بعد ما علمت على الرسم كلها انظر تحت عند الامر كومند
خامس صورة اضغط كليك يمين فتختفى الرسمة انظر تحت عند الامر كومند فلا ترى اى امر مكتوب
ثم تنفذ الامر
ctrl+shift+v
فينزل الرسم عبارة عن بلوك فى الصورة 6 انظر امام الامر كومند
واى مشاكل فى تنفيذه اخبرونى
مرفق الصور لتنفيذ الامر
ومرفق اتوكاد قبل عمل البلوك واتوكاد بعد ان تحول الى بلوك


----------



## مهندس جمال رمضان (4 أكتوبر 2010)

الأخ الفاضل / المهندس سيد المحترم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أولا : جزاك الله كل خير على ماتبذله من جهد وياريت المسئولين يستعينوا بك مستشار تعليم
ثانيا : ردا على سؤال سيادتك أنا بعرف أتوكاد بس ضعيف وأريد أن أعرف من حضرتك إزاي أجيب مجموعة بلوكات من ملفات أخرى ثم أضعها في الملف اللى انا شغال فيه مثلا بلوكات لمخارج هواء - محابس - رشاشات -طلمبات حريق وأضعها بمقاساتها الصحيحه داخل الرسمه
وإذا إحتجت أن ألف (أدور) مثلا دفيوزر بزاويه تتناسب مع الشكل المعماري للسقف يعني أحيانا بتضع دفيوزرات أو رشاشات في غرفه على شكل قطع ناقص أودائره وعاوز الدفيوزارات أو الرشاشات بزاويه تتماشى مع المعماري
وشاكرين لك جدا ياباشمهندس / سيد وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## السيد حلاوة (4 أكتوبر 2010)

مهندس جمال رمضان اشكرك على زوقك كتير اوى
اما بالنسبة لسؤالك
اولا
علشان تنقل بلوك من مشروع قديم مثلا مفتوح فى لوحة الى المشروع الجديد وهو مفتوح فى لوحة اخرى 
اولا
معلومة ببيسطة احب اقولها
ممكن لما تفتح اكثر من لوحة اتوكاد يكونو ظاهرين تحت فى الشريط الازرق الخاص بالديسك توب بجانب قائمة 
start
وهنا لما اعوذ لوحة اضغط عليها بكليك شمال بالموس تطلع الوحة على الشاشة واشتغل عليها
وده معتاد الطبيعى يعنى

طيب سعات افتح اكثر من لوحة وانظر الى الشريط تحت القى ايقونة واحدة ولوحة واحدة هى اللى ظاهرة رغم انى فاتح اكثر من لوحة صح
طيب علشان نقلب الصفحات فى الحالة دى
طبعا الوحة تبقى ظاهرة امامى على الديسك توب ثم اضغط
ctrl+tab
هتلاقى الاتوكاد يقلب الصفحات اللى انت فاتحها 
الكل لازم يجرب الكلام ده لانه مهم وكثير من المهندسين ما يعرفش ودى بتسبب له مشكلة

ctrl+tab
يعطيك الصفحة الاخرى وهكذا اللى بعدها


----------



## السيد حلاوة (4 أكتوبر 2010)

اكمل مع مهندس رمضان
بمثال عملى اوك ثوانى اجهز المثال اخلص شغلانة بسيطة وهتلاقونى معاكم ان شاء الله


----------



## السيد حلاوة (4 أكتوبر 2010)

*مهندس جمال رمضان*

الصورة 1 فاتح مشروع قديم
الصورة 2 فاتح مشروع لسة جديد هصمم فيه
الصورة 3 انا عايز انقل مثلا بلوك لديفيوسر اللى انا عامل عليه دائرة كلود بالاحمر اوك
الصورة 4 هعطى امر 
ctrl+c اللى هو كوبى ولكن هناك فرق بينه وامر كوبى الموجود فى قائمة modify 
الامر ctrl+c موجود فى قائمة edit تحت اسم copy وامامه الاختصار بتاعه اللى هو ctrl+c
وده يصلح لنقل بلوك من صفحة الى اخرى

المهم فى الصورة الرابعة انا عملت ctlr +c

وفى الصورة 5 اعلم بكليك شمال على البلوك 
وفى الصورة 6 اضغط كليك يمين وده لازم بعد ان اعلم على البلوك لازم اضغط كليك يمين بعدها هتلاقى اللوحة وكانها لم تاخذ اى امر 

الصورة 7 فتحت اللوحة الاخرى اى المشروع الجديد اللى هصممه ثم عملت الامر
ctrl+v موجود ايضا فى القائمة edit تحت اسم past اى لصق انظر فى الصورة 7 وانظر تحت عند كومند

هنا بيطلب منى نقطة اضغط كليك شمال فى اى نقطة فينزل البلوك فى صورة 8 

طبعا ممكن البلوك ينزل وما يبان فى اللوحة

هناك عدة احتمالات اما ينزل بعيد جدا عن الرسم او ينزل صغير جدا وما يبان او ينزل كبير جدا 

وده طبعا لان ممكن يكون الاسكال فى المشروع الاول مختلف عنه فى المشروع التانى 

راجع شرح الاسكال

طيب نعمل ايه

اولا
z
ثم انتر

ثم
e
ثم
انتر 

وهنا يظهر حدود اللوحة كلها ويبان وضع البلوك فى اى حال هو
هل كبير اوى
هل صغير اوى
هل بعيد

راجع شرح هذه النقطة فى مشاركة سابقة هنا فى نفس الموضوع

سلام



مرفق فولدر به 8 صور لتنفيذ العملية وفيلين اتوكاد واحد للمشروع القديم وواحد للمشروع الجديد


----------



## السيد حلاوة (4 أكتوبر 2010)

طبعا بعد ما نقلها عايز تضبطها لابمقاسات مختلفة استعين بالامر
sc
وتم شرحه بالتفصيل سابقا
ولو ما عرفت قل لى اعيد تانى
معنديش مانع


----------



## السيد حلاوة (4 أكتوبر 2010)

مهندس رمضان اما السؤال الثانى انك تعمل دوران لبلوك ده بالامر ro وده اختصار لامر rotat
موجود فى قائمة modify
تيجى على البلوك وتعلم عليه بكليك شمال ثم تكتب الامر 
ro
ثم انتر
بيطلب منك تحديد النقطة اللى هتلف حولها تختار النقطة ثم تكتب الزاوية اللى عايز تلف البلوك بيها ثم انتر والاسهل من كل ده الامر السحرى al 
جربه بدقة انا شرحه بالصور هتلاقيه سهل جدا ويحل محل دوران وتحريك للمكان اللى انت عايزه كمان
راجع المشاركات ولو لك اى استفسار معاك


----------



## السيد حلاوة (4 أكتوبر 2010)

فى انتظار الاسئلة والله المستعان


----------



## moha.saeed11 (4 أكتوبر 2010)

moha.saeed11 قال:


> المهندس المحترم سيد
> كم انت عظيم ورائع ومحترم فى الرد على الزملاء وتوصيل مايريدون
> 
> ان سمحت لى ان اطرح سؤال قد ينفع المبتدئين امثالى
> ...


 
شكرا جزيلا استاذى العزيز


----------



## السيد حلاوة (5 أكتوبر 2010)

*ردا على المهندس moha.saeed11*

اولا مرحب بيك 
انا ما فهمت سؤالك اوى ولكن ساجيب بقدر فهمى ماذا تقصد والله الموفق

اولا سارفق لكم فيلا 
هكذا ياتى المشروع من المهندس المعمارى اليك بهذه الصورة فى المرفقات


----------



## السيد حلاوة (5 أكتوبر 2010)

الفولدر الاول به رسمة للبلان موضح عليه كل شىئ من ابعاد ومحاور ومناسيب ارضية وكل شىء وهذا يسمونه وركينج
ومعها فى نفس الفولدر رسمة اسمها
looking up
ودى بتمثل السقف المستعار او ما يسمى بالسقف الساقط
فطبعا بداية لازم حضرتك تفتح المشروع وتدرسه كويس تلف عليه بداية من المدخل وهتلاقى نفسك بتدخل من باب وتخرج من باب وهتلاقى الرسمة واضحة امامك بكل الغرف والحمامات والشبابيك والابواب والسلالم وكل شىء
وكمان هتلاقى كل شىء واخد رقم
مثلا الشبابيك
w1
w2
w3
وهكذا
ومرفق لوحة 
اسمها 
aluminum opening
موضح فيها تفصيلة لكل شباك او باب عموما
وتلاقى مكتوب على الابواب
اما 
ALD1
ALD2

او
D1
D2
D3

الاول المونيوم والثانى خشب

وكل شىء له رقم وتلاقى مرفق فى المشروع تفصيلة له
يعنى فى لوحة تفاصيل للسلالم
ولوحة تفاصيل للحمامات وكل شىء
سيادتك مطلوب منك تدرس كل الكلام ده بتمحيص وتدقيق هتلاقى نفسك بتفهم كل شىء
فقط افتح الوحات وامشى نقطة نقطة ولو لك سؤال فى فهم اى جزء فى الرسم اسالنى وساجيبك بامر الله


طيب وبعد كده كل شغلنا كتخصصات بيكون على لوحة اسمها
PLAN

بنفتحها ونمسح منها المحاور والابعاد واسماء الشبابيك والابواب واى مناسيب او تفاصيل للسلالم ا يعنى بنخليها ذى اللوحة المرفقة رقم 4 
وبنحولها للون الرمادى

الجزء اللى هشرحه هنا كيف نحولها للون الرمادى حيث انها تحتوى بلوكات وخطوط وغيرها
هقول لكم اسرع طريقة ان شاء الله فى المشاركة التالية


----------



## السيد حلاوة (5 أكتوبر 2010)

*ده المرفق رقم 4 للموضوع السابق*

الفولدر 4 الرسمة بعد تحويلها الى الون الرمادى وتحويلها الى بلوك


----------



## السيد حلاوة (5 أكتوبر 2010)

*تحويل المشروع الى رمادى*

اولا ادخل الصورة 1 واعلم كليك شمال على علامة layers فوق عند الدائرة المروسومة بالاسود ومكتوب بجانبها رقم واحد 
تظهر لى قائمة بها كل الليرات بالونها
اقف كليك يمين ثم اختار 
select all
ثم اذهب لاى لون فيهم واضغط كليك شمال يظهر لى قائمة اخرى اختار اللون الرمادى اللى هو رقم 8 فى الالوان واضغط اوك
تتحول الرسمة الى رمادى
وبعد ذلك احول البلان كله الى بلوك قبل ما ابدا شغلى عليه راجع عمل بلوك

اتبع الصور خطوة خطوة ولو ما فهمت اى شىء بلغنى اجيبك ان شاء الله
وبكده بتكون اول خطوات فى المشروع

ثم احضر مشروع اخر قديم مصمم بالفعل تكييف مثلا وابتدى اخذ منه البلوكات وانسخها فى المشروع الجديد وارسم وعيش حياتك وربنا معاك


----------



## yasser elshrkwy (5 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا على الاختصارات الجميلة 
اتمنى انك تشرح ازاااااااااااااى استخدم البلوكات الجاهزة فى الرسم
وشكرااااااااااااااا


----------



## السيد حلاوة (5 أكتوبر 2010)

مهندس ياسر وضح سؤالك يعنى ايه استخدم البلوكات الجاهزة فى الرسم؟
؟
انا شرحت موضوع البلوكات باستفاضة راجع المشاركات كلها
انت بتاخذ البلوك وتضعه كوبى فى الرسم ثم تحركه الى المكان اللى انت عايزه على حسب تصميمك
ولكن ان كان هذا قصدك راجع المشاركات السابقة
وان كان لك قصد اخر فوضح؟
؟
؟


----------



## magdygamal_8 (5 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
عندي عدة أسئله 
أولا : تعرف طبعا مخططات الصرف الصحي عندما نريد أن نرسم المنهول على بعد معين عن حدود المبني أو نرسم خط صرف على بعد معين من خط أخركيف نحدد هذا البعد
ثانيا : عند عمل المخططات التنفيذية تجد أحيانا خطوط معينة تم تصميمها من قبل المصمم الأول كيف ارسم خطوط بنفس المواصفات الموجوده بالمخطط الأصلي
ثالثا : كيف أنقل أي نوعية من الخطوط بنفس المواصفات الى مخطط اخر
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## السيد حلاوة (5 أكتوبر 2010)

المهندس مجدى جمال الان انا هستعد للخروج من المكتب وبامر الله هحاول اشرح لك كل ما تريد بامر المولى الان فان لم استطع فيكون غدا صباحا ان شاء الله


----------



## السيد حلاوة (5 أكتوبر 2010)

اولا بالنسبة لموضوع رسم المناهل اولا انت بيكون عندك بلوك مرسوم للمناهل اما فى مشروع سابق او فى لوحة اتوكاد منفصلة

وطبعا انا شرحة كيفية نقل بلوك من رسمة الى اخرى بالتفصيل ومش بس كده ووضحت بالضبط كيفية التعامل مع البلوك بداخل الرسمة لذا ارجو من الاخوة ان تتابع الموضوع من اوله ومش فقط كده ولكن يجب المزاكرة يعنى بزعل لما حد يدخل يسال سؤال انا مجاوبة من قبل بالتفصيل طبعا الكلام ده ليس للمهندس مجدى جمال عفوا انا بتكلم عموما

ارجع تانى طيب عايزين نرسم مان هول

بامر الله نكمل غدا وارجو من المبتدئين عموما متابعة كل امر انا بشرحه حتى لو كان مش عايزه الان
عند تنفيذه هيتعلم حجات كتيير
كمان عايزك مش تتفرج على الصور ولكن تفتح الاتوكاد وتطبق المثال ذى ما انا شرحه

نكمل غدا ان شاء الله

خذا هذا المثال العملى


----------



## magdygamal_8 (6 أكتوبر 2010)

أولا : تعرف طبعا مخططات الصرف الصحي عندما نريد أن نرسم المنهول على بعد معين عن حدود المبني أو نرسم خط صرف على بعد معين من خط أخركيف نحدد هذا البعد
ثانيا : عند عمل المخططات التنفيذية تجد أحيانا خطوط معينة تم تصميمها من قبل المصمم الأول كيف ارسم خطوط بنفس المواصفات الموجوده بالمخطط الأصلي
ثالثا : كيف أنقل أي نوعية من الخطوط بنفس المواصفات الى مخطط اخر


----------



## السيد حلاوة (6 أكتوبر 2010)

*مهندس مجدى جمال*

هبدا بالرد من الاخر الى الاول ان شاء الله

عندى مشروع مصمم فيه مثلا صحى مثل المرفق 1

والمشروع الثانى اريد تصميمه 

اولا لازم افرق بين الامر خط 
line
واختصاره
L
ثم انتر

والامر بولى لين
POLY LINE

واختصاره 
PL
ثم انتر

الامر خط له خواص ما تنفعش تتنقل كلها لخواص الامر بولى لين 

يمعنى لو عندك خط مرسوم بولى لين وله عرض معين لما تيجى تنقل خواصه لخط مرسوم لين
ما تتنقل لكن اللى ممكن يتنقل من الخواص اللون

مش هطول عليك وناخذ مثال عملى مع مراعة ما ذكرت فوق

عندى الرسمة أ مصممة صحى
الرسمة ب رسمة فارغة فيها معمارى فقط

الصورة 1 صورة للرسمة أ
الصورة 2 صورة للرسمة ب

الصورة 3 انا رسمت خط بولى لين بطول معين فى الرسمة الغير مصممة وعايز انقل خواص الخط
اللى فى الصورة 4 اللى معلم حوليه بالاحمر الى خواص الخط فى الصورة 3 ان واضع حول الخط شكل بيضاوى صورة 3

طيب اسهل حل هروح للرسمة أ واخذ كوبى من الخط اللى لونه لينى اللى حوليه معلم بالاحمر 

والكوبى هنا يكون بالامر 
CTRL+C
انظر الصورة 5 بعد ان اعطيت الامر CTRL+C
والصورة 6 علمت على الخط اللبنى
والصورة 7 عملت كليك يمين وكده خلصت الامر

الصورة 8 اروح للرسمة ب 
واعمل 
CTRL+V

واصغط كليك شمال بجانب الخط الاحمر فى الرسمة ب ينزل الخط اللبنى بجانب الخط الاحمر

الصورة 9 
توضح انى عملت الامر ماتش بروبريتز
MATCHPROP

اعمله كيف
اعطى الامر
MA
ثم انتر

الصورة 10 اضغط بعد ذلك بكليك شمال على الخط المراد نقل الخواص منه اللى هو لونه لبنى

ثم الصور 11
اذهب الى الخط الاخر المراد نقل الخواص اليه واضغط عليه بكليك شمال
يتحول الى نفس خواص الخط الاول
طبعا ملحوظة
انظر فى كل صورة تحت عن كومند وشوف ايه بيكون مكتوب علشان تفهم اكثر فى المرحلة الاولى

وبكده بنكون نقلنا خواص الخط من رسمة الى خط اخر فى رسمة تانية

خلى بالك لو احد الخطين لين والاخر بولى لين مش كل الخواص تنقل انا بكرر كلامى

ورجاء تانى من المبتدئين يتابعنى من البداية واى امر شرحته يعمله لان بداخل الشرح بشرح حجات تانية

الصور تحت فى المرفقات

مرفق الرسمة أ والرسمة ب وده اتوكاد

ومرفق الصور كلها

واعدكم بالتكملة لكن ممكن يوم الحد على حسب الظروف ربنا يعمل الصالح


----------



## السيد حلاوة (6 أكتوبر 2010)

ملحوظة

طبعا نقل الخواص ده بيكون بين خط وخط فى نفس اللوحة او بين بولى لين وبولى لين
طبعا انا شرحت المثال على البولى لين لانه اصعب من لين ولكن تطبيق الامر على الاثنين ذى بعض

ليه بكرر كلامى كتير على النقطة دى لان سعات تيجى تعمل ماتش لخط الى خط اخر الخواص ما تتنقل وانت تبقى مش عارف ايه السبب طبعا احد اهم الاسباب ان يكون احهم خط line
والاخر خط polyline

كده انا شرحت النقطة الثانية والثالثة من اسئلتك وتبقى النقطة الاولى ودى اسهل منهم


----------



## السيد حلاوة (6 أكتوبر 2010)

واى استفسار مستعد اعيد تانى 
سلام مؤقت


----------



## magdygamal_8 (7 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وطبعا مع مراعاه الاسكيل يجب أن يكون واحد في المخططين وبارك الله فيك ومنتظرين الجزء الأول من الأسئله


----------



## magdygamal_8 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

مازلنا في انتظار أخر سؤال وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م.رامي قاسم (12 أكتوبر 2010)

أولا أنا داخل الموقع علشان تطمنا عليك يا باش مهندس السيد حلاوة وأنا جربت الامر al وفعلا أمر سحرى ومكنتش أعرفة وتسلم لينا ويا ريت أوامر تانى سحرية مثله تكون غائبة عننا وكنت عايز أسأل حضرتك بالنسبة لما أجى أحدد أشياء كتيرة على الرسمة علشان أعمل عليهم أى أمر سواء m أو co أو ro ساعات بغلط وأحدد خط أخر معاهم وعلشان أرجع بعمل اسكيب والغى كل اللى حددتة وارجع اخد بالى واحدد من تانى هو فى امر للموضوع ده بس أنا مش عارفة


----------



## السيد حلاوة (13 أكتوبر 2010)

مهندس رامى 

اذا انت علمت اكثر من خط لتنفيذ امر ما وعلمت على خط بالخطأ
اضغط على 
shift
وفى نفس الوقت اضغط بكليك شمال على الخط اللى انت علمته غلط هيتلغى التعليم من عليه فقط وتظل باقى الخطوط متعلم عليها
جرب ولو فى مشكلة اخبرنى واذا نجح اخبرنى سلام رامى

اما عن دخولى المنتدى غصب عنى والله لانى مشغول فوق ما تتخيل
ولكن هحاول اقتناص الوقت بامر الله


----------



## السيد حلاوة (13 أكتوبر 2010)

*مهندس مجدى جمال*

عزرا عن التاخير لكن غصب عنى ويعلم الله

ندخل فى الموضوع

بالنسبة للرد على سؤالك الاول وضع مكان المناهل فى الرسم على بعد معين

اتبع الخطوات

الصورة 1 مشروع جديد مراد تصميم له الصرف
الصورة 2 مشروع قديم مصمم بالفعل
الصورة 3 تاتى على المشروع القديم وتعلم بكليك شمال على غرفة التفتيش المراد نقلها 
الصورة 4 بعد التعليم على المان هول 3 نستخدم الامر 
ctrl+c
انظر فى الصورة 4 تحت امام الكومند command

الصورة 5 تذهب الى المشروع الجديد اللى هى الرسمة 2 الاتوكاد (مرفقة تحت مع الصور)
وتنفذ الامر ctrl+v لاحظ تحت عند كومند ولاحظ شكل الكروس بتاع الماوس اللى فى وسط الدائرة البيضاء اللى معلم عليها فى صورة 5 واجى بالقرب من الرسم المعمارى

واضغط على كليك شمال ينزل المان هول طبعا الكلام ده فى صورة 6 واضح

بعد ذلك فى صورة 7 انفذ الامر خط 
L ثم انتر ده اختصار الامر LINE
ثم اقف على حدود الحائط واضغط كليك شمال ثم اوجه الخط الى اليمين طبعا لو كان الخط لا يسير بشكل افقى عمودى الخط هيطلع معى مش مضبوط فى الحالة دى اضغط 
F8
او اضغط تحت على ORTHO
لجعل الخط متعامد وبعد ما اوجه الماوس لليمين كما فى صورة 8 لاحظ عند الامر كوند تحت اولا قالى بعد ما اعطيت الامر خط قال ضع اول نقطة وبعد ما حددت اول نقطة الان تحت بيقول حدد ثانى نقطة

طيب الان اكتب المسافة المراد يكون طول الخط
وهى هتكون نفس المسافة المرادة تكون بين المان هول والحائط
ولاحظ ان ابعاد الرسمة بالمم
يعنى لو عايز طول الخط 50 سم اكتب 500 وهكذا
وانا شرحت بالتفصيل كيف يمكننى اعرف ابعاد الرسمة واكررها تانى

لكن بعد تنفيذ الامر

المهم بعد ما وجهت الماوسس لليمين اكتب 500 فيرسم خط طوله 50 سم 
طبعا اكتب 500 ثم انتر ارى الخط رسم ف صورة 9
اذا الخط يبعد عن الحائط نصف متر

اذهب للصورة 10 وهنا علمت على المان هول

والصورة 11 اعطيت الامر MOVE
واختصاره M ثم انتر
انظر الى كومند تحت فى الصورة 

ثم اقف بالماوس على نقطة فى المان هول ولتكن النقطة فى وسط المانهول كما هو بالشكل فى صورة 12

ثم اوجه الماوس فى اتجاه الخط الى اليسار صورة 13
هنا فى مشكلة تواجه المبتدئين 
لان احنا ضغطنا على 
F8
او 
ORTHO
من قبل نلاحظ اننى وانا بوجه الخط الشكل يتحرك متعامد فانا اظن انه لان ينتقل فى المكان الذى اريد
ولكن لك خيارين
اما ان تضغط على F8
وذلك ايضا لالغاء التعامد
ويجعلك تتحرك بالماوس بسهولة وتذهب حيث تشاء
واما تتجهال الرؤية وتذهب الى حيث تشاء وتضغط كليك شمال فيتحرك الشكل

فى الصورة 14 اضغط F8 لسهولة الحركة

فى الصورة 15 اذهب الى اول نقطة فى الخط فتلاحظ عند وقوفك على اول نقطة فى الخط يظهر مربع اصفر صغير جدا هذا يعطيك دلالة انك على اول الخط فعلا ام لا هتكلم لاحقا عن هذه النقطة

ثم فى صورة 16 اضغط كليك شمال نلاحظ ان المان هول اتنقل الى المكان المراد بالابعاد المطلوبة

وهكذا اى جزء فى المشروع عايز اضعه على ابعاد اتبع هذه الخطوات ورجاء الممارسة كتيرر واتباع الخطوات اكثر من مرة

لان الاتوكاد ممارسة ممارسة ممارسة

وسلام مهندس مجدى وتحت امرك فى سؤال اخر او اى مشكلة تقابلك وممكن تتابعنى تليفون للتوضيح تحت امرك


----------



## السيد حلاوة (13 أكتوبر 2010)

خالى بالكم جميعا وخصوصا المبتدئين
قبل ما تسال سؤالك مر على جميع المشاركات وحاول تنفذها حتى لو عرفها لان اثناء الشرح بشرح حجات تانية

الان ساتكلم عن موضوع يخص المبتدئين ويسبب لهم مشكلة


----------



## السيد حلاوة (13 أكتوبر 2010)

*معلومات مهمة للمبتدئين*

الصورة 1 توضح اننى اريد رسم خط ولكنه مائل معى انا عايزه يكون افقى بالضبط متعامد يعنى
انظر تحت انا معلم بالون الاحمر على مجموعة من الزراير

لجعل الخط متعامد اضغط f8 او ortho 
واضحة تحت فى صورة 2 
تضغط الخط يترسم متعامد تضغط تانى الخط يترسم فى اى اتجاه ولازم نفهم ان هذا ليس امر الامر مثل خط مثلا واثنء الامر وهو شغال بضغط على ortho وهذا حال للخط وليس امر اذا ممكن اغير الحال اثناء
الامر
بعض الناس تخرج من الامر وبعد كده تضغط على ortho وهذا خطأ

الصورة 3 poalr
وده بضغط عليه لما اكون عايز ارسم خط مائل بزاوية معينة وطبعا لو ضغط عليه هيتلغى الضغط من على ortho
لوحده لانهم عكس بعض
طبعا الضغط يكون بكليك شمال طيب انا عايز احدد الزاوية اللى يميل بيها الخط
اضغط بكليك يمين على poalr الصورة 4 
ثم اضغط على setting فتظهر لى الشكل فى صورة خمسة واحدد الزاوية التى اريدها فى المكان اللى معلم عليه بالون الاحمر
فى الصورة 5

الصورة 6 توضح زر مهم جدا الا وهو osnap

اضغط عليه كليك شمال بحيث يكون مضغوط للداخل ثم كليك يمين ثم setting تظهر لك الشكل فى الصورة 7
هتلاقى مجموعة كلمات وامام كل كلمة شكل الاول يوضح لك انك حينما تكون واقف على اول او اخر الخط 
هيتلاقى مربع اصفر صغير شكل صورة 8 

طبعا لو انت جيت وانت مش معطى امر خط مثلا ووقفت على نهاية الخط رغم انك مفعل زر osnap
ورغم انك معلم علامة صواب ام endpoint الا نه لا يظهر شىء لازم اكون معطى الامر قبل ما اقف على الخط لمعرفة البداية ومشاهدة المربع الاصفر 

وهكذا ارجع للصورة 7 تانى تلاقى يقولك لو علمت على mid point يعطيك شكل مثلث وده اشارة الى نصف الخط
وهكذا الباقى هتلاقى الموضوع سهل
يعنى تحديد مركز دائرة
تحديد الشكل متعامد

المهم عندى بص فى الصورة 9
هتلاقينى محدد nearest لازم تكون معلم عليها

لان لو مش معلم عليها وعايز تختار نقطة عشوائية مش هتعرف هتلاقيه بيجبرك للذهاب الى اول الخط او الى اخره او منتصفه وهكذا 
وربنا معاكم


----------



## السيد حلاوة (13 أكتوبر 2010)

منتظر الاسئلة والله المستعان


----------



## السيد حلاوة (13 أكتوبر 2010)

*معرفة مساحة اى رسمة على الاتوكاد*

اولا نقوم بعمل بولى لين حول المكان المراد حساب مساحته
ثم نقف على البولى لين واعلم على اى نقطه فيه بكليك شمال
ثم اعطى الامر li ثم انتر ثم اضغط كليك يمين يظهر لى تقرير به المساحة
وكمان محيط المكان

لو طلع رقم كبير فى اغالب الامور بيكون الرسم بالمم المربع فبقسم على 1000000 مليون
يعطيك بالمتر المربع


طبقو الطريقة ولو وقفت امام احد يسال وانا اسهلها اكثر بامر الله او يتابعنى بالتليفون وهو امام الجهاز


----------



## السيد حلاوة (13 أكتوبر 2010)

*تنفيذ الامر li لمعرفة المساحة*

وكمان بشرح كيف تغير عرض البولى لين بالصور

اتبع الصور بالترتيب
اولا هناك شكل مروسم غير منتظم نريد نحسب المساحة اولا اعطى الامر 
pl ثم انتر
يعنى بولى لين وهو خط بيكون متصل ببعضه خلاف الخط لين line واللى اختصارة 
l ثم انتر

المهم بعد ان تعطى الامر 
pl ثم انتر اضغط بكليك شمال مع اول نقطه كما هو موضح فى الصور ثم مر على كل النقط بالترتيب حتى تصل الى اول نقطة تابع الصور بالترتيب

ثم بعد ذلك اضغط على انتر 
enter
لانهاء الامر

بعد كده بخرج من الموضوع شوية وبتكلم عن كيف نزيد عرض البولى لين ونغير لونه
اولا نعلم على الولى لين ضبل كليك شمال
اى كليك شمال على الى مكان فى البولى لين مرتين متتاليتين بسرعة تظهر قائمة صغيرة اضغط فيها على كلمة width
اى عرض ثم هنا ممكن اكتب رقم يقدر العرض او اتحرك للداخل او الخارج بالموس كما موضح فى الشكل
واضغط كليك شمال تانى نلاحظ ان العرض ذاد ثم اعلم تانى على البولى لين واطلع فوق كما موضح بالصور
واعلم على السهم الخاص بلون الخطوط 
تنسدل قائمة اختار منها الون الاحمر يتحول البولى لين الى احمر


ارجع تانى للموضوع

بعد ما رسمت البولى لين حول المكان المراد حساب مساحته
اضغط عليه كليك شمال
ثم اكتب بعد ذلك
li
ثم انتر
ثم اضغط كليك يمين يظهر التقرير الموجود فى اخر صورة

طبعا الرسم بالمم 
يعنى هنا المساحة تقريبا نصف متر مربع


تابع الصور بالترتيب هتلاقى الصور ماشية مع الخطوات

والله الموفق
وسلام مؤقت دعواتكم لى بالشفاء التام العاجل


----------



## magdygamal_8 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

شرح ممتاز جدا وبارك الله فيك وفي ذريتك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
معلش كان في سؤال بخصوص كتابة الأبعاد على المخطط
1- هل يمكن كتابة أبعاد على المخطط ليست حقيقية ( كروكي فقط )
2- كيف أعمل أرقام الأبعاد على المخطط كبيرة أو صغيرة
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## السيد حلاوة (13 أكتوبر 2010)

بالنسبة للنقطة 2 
تعالى على اى رسمة عليها ابعاد
ثم اعمل 
d
ثم انتر
بيفتح لك 
قائمة


----------



## السيد حلاوة (13 أكتوبر 2010)

*ضبط الابعاد على الرسمة*

اتبع الصور
اولا
نفذ الامر 
d
ثم انتر
تظهر لك قائمة اختار 
modify
تدخلك على قائمة اخرى 
اختر 
text
هتلاقى داخلها
text hight
مكتوب 2.5
ده صغير جدا كل ما الرقم يكبر شكل الكتابة على الابعاد يكبر
خليه مثلا 10
ثم اضغط 
ok
ثم 
set currunt

ثم 
close

هتلاقى الابعاد كبرت ذى ما انت عايز وهكذا

طيب ادخل تانى

d 
ثم انتر
اختر 
modify
ثم 
symbols &arrows

ثم
arrow size
ثم
غيرها خليها 10 مثلا وهكذا كل ما هتكبر الرقم السهم هيكبر

ثم
ok
ثم
set currunt
ثم
close

هتلاقى السهم كبر

طيب اتيع الصور وباقى الصور هتلاقى الصور بتشرح اذاى تفصل خط الابعاد عن الرسم

واى تغير عايز تعمله فى الابعاد ذى الالوان مثلا وغيرها 

d
ثم 
انتر
ثم
modify
وعيش بقى

سلام


مرفق الصور ورسمة الاتوكاد


----------



## السيد حلاوة (13 أكتوبر 2010)

اما النقطة الاولى انك تكتب ابعاد كوركى على الابعاد الاصلية

ممكن
اتبع المشاركة القادمة


----------



## السيد حلاوة (13 أكتوبر 2010)

*وضع ابعاد كروكى*

اولا اضغط على الابعاد ضيل كليك تظهر قائمة فى الشمال تعالى عند
text
وافتح القائمة تحتها
هتلاقى تحت خالص
اخر حاجة تحت text
اسمها 
text override
امامها خانة فرغة
اكتب فيها مثلا 20
وقد كان بامر الله

اتبع الصور 

سلام
ومرفق الاتوكاد وعليه الابعاد الحقيقية والابعاد المستعرة وموضح الكلام فى اخر صورة كمان


سلامممممم


----------



## مستريورك (13 أكتوبر 2010)

شكر ا جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## moha.saeed11 (14 أكتوبر 2010)

استاذى الفاضل
اشكرك لاخلاصك وما تقدمه سيادتك هو ابلغ رد على الزميل الذى اساء لشخصكم الكريم فى احد المنتديات
قبل اجازه السبت ارجو ان كان هناك متسع من الوقت للاجابه على
1-كيف امسح الاعمده والابعاد من رسم البلان كما ذكرت سيادتك بعد جعل اللوحه رمادى
2-كيف اظهر جزء من الرسمه وليكن جزء اناره واخفاء اجزاء الحريق وغيرها للتعامل معه للتركيز فى اللوحه لكثره التفاصيل
3- ان امكن مثال للوحه كهرباء او تكييف وكيف افهمها لاستوعب الرسم
شكر للتفضل بالرد


----------



## moha.saeed11 (14 أكتوبر 2010)

الزميل المتميز مهندس سيد

مليون مبروك لسيادتك ولنا على تقدي المنتدى لسيادتك بالعضو المتميز
فهى شهاده لمساعدتك لنا واقل تقدير منالمنتدى و زملائك على الجهد المتميز وهوليس بغريب على ابناء بنها فكلهم عسل

التقدير هو رد عملى على المشكيين خاصه الزميل بمنتدى التقنيه الذى ادعى الباطل والله اظهر الحق


اتمنى ان تقدم الاستمرار فى وجبه احتراف الاتوكاد وخاصه فهم وتتبع المخططات الهندسيه 
مع وافر التحيه والتقدير لسيادتكم


قبل اجازه السبت ارجو ان كان هناك متسع من الوقت للاجابه على
1-كيف امسح الاعمده والابعاد من رسم البلان كما ذكرت سيادتك بعد جعل اللوحه رمادى
2-كيف اظهر جزء من الرسمه وليكن جزء اناره واخفاء اجزاء الحريق وغيرها للتعامل معه للتركيز فى اللوحه لكثره التفاصيل
3- ان امكن مثال للوحه كهرباء او تكييف وكيف افهمها لاستوعب الرسم
شكر للتفضل بالرد


----------



## السيد حلاوة (14 أكتوبر 2010)

*صديقى العزيز moha.saeed11*

شكرا على ذوقك وثقتك الغالية ربنا يبارك فيك

بالنسبة لاسئلتك بامر الله ساوافيها كلها ولكن هتاخذ وقت علشان اعرف اشرحها لك بطريقة سهلة ومفهومة

على العموم نبدا السؤال الاول
كيف نمسح الابعاد والمحاور من الرسمة

مرفق
اول صورة توضح ما هى الابعاد
وما هى المحاور وطبعا بنمسحها علشان شغلك يكون واضح 
فى مجال الشغل بنقول (ننظف الرسمة)

الصورة 2
حولنا الرسمة للون الرمادى
وسبق شرحها بالتفصيل

الصورة 3
هروح لاى مكان فاضى فى الشريط اللى فوق عند علامة النجمة اللى انا رسمها فى الصورة او اى مكان فاضى جنبها
واضغط كليك يمين تظهر قائمة اقف بالماوس على كلمة
acad
دون ان اضغط بالماوس
تظهر قائمة طويلة جدا
اختار منها 
layers II
موضحة فى الصورة 4

الصورة 5
هتظهر مجموعة من العلامات فوق على الشمال بعد اختيارى ل LAYERS II
عامل حولها خط احمر
اللى يهمنى منها مبدايا 
LAYER FREEZE
وتعنى اخفاء الطبقات
هتلاقيها بوضوح فى صورة 6 ملعم عليها بالاحمر وهى شكلها مثل النجمة لما تقف على بالماوس
تظهر كلمة LAYER FREEZE
المهم اضغط عليها كليك شمال هيظهر لك مربع بدل الكروس بتاع الماوس وبيطلب منك ان تختار الطبقات
المراد اخفأها
انظر للكلام السابق فى صورة 7

الصورة 8
علمت على المحاور تلاحظ اختفت
الصورة 9
علمت على الابعاد اختفت 
الصورة 10 علمت على 
W1 اللى هى الكلمات اللى امام الشبابيك اختفت كلها
الصورة 11
علمت على المناسيب اختفت
الصورة 12 كده الرسمة جاهزة تقريبا للشغل

شروط يجب توافرها لتحقيق هذا الكلام والا هتقع فى مشاكل

اولا يجب ان يكون كل شىء على طبقة خاصة بيه
يعنى الحوائط على طبقة
الابعاد على طبقة وهكذا

ثانيا الطبقة الحالية يعنى اللى ظهره فوق اللى انا فيها لا يمكن مسحها بفريز

ساررفق صورة 13 توضح ماذا اقصد

وسلام مؤقت
مرفق الصور
والرسمة بعد عمل لها فريز


----------



## السيد حلاوة (14 أكتوبر 2010)

*اللوحة قبل عمل فريز*

هذا الاتوكاد نفسه قبل عمل فريز
ومرفق فى الرسالة السابقة الاتوكاد بعد عمل فريز


----------



## السيد حلاوة (14 أكتوبر 2010)

بالنسبة لهذه النقطة الثانية

*-كيف اظهر جزء من الرسمه وليكن جزء اناره واخفاء اجزاء الحريق وغيرها للتعامل معه للتركيز فى اللوحه لكثره التفاصيل


اولا لازم تبقى عارف ان كل حاجة على لاير

يعنى التكييف على لاير والاضاءة كذلك لاير اخرى

اتبع نفس الخطوات السابقة

اما لو الرسم مش مقسم لطبقات فيكون التعامل مع اللوحة صعب
وكده تمسح جزء جزء بايد باستخدام دليت او اريز
*


----------



## السيد حلاوة (14 أكتوبر 2010)

اما السؤال الثالث محمد انا مش فهمه ممكن توضح لى ماذا تريد


----------



## السيد حلاوة (14 أكتوبر 2010)

منتظر الاسئلة والله المستعان


----------



## magdygamal_8 (14 أكتوبر 2010)

عظمة على عظمة 
كلام جميل وشرح ممتاز جدا
بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## moha.saeed11 (14 أكتوبر 2010)

اشكرك على سرعه التفضل بالرد

السؤل هو
عندما تفتح اى رسمه تكييف او كهرباء ماهى الخطوات التى تتبعها لدراسه وفهم اللوحه وان امكن مثال 
اشكرك والله كل يوم نفتح المنتدى لنستفيد من مشاركاتك المتميزه


----------



## السيد حلاوة (14 أكتوبر 2010)

مهندس
moha.saeed11
حبيبى ممكن اعرف خبرتك كام سنة فى المجال
وللا حضرتك مبتدأ

وهل تقصد
ان عندك مشروع مثلا مصمم كهرباء بالفعل وانت عايز تزاكره وتفهمه وتعرف اتصمم كيف

وللا 
تقصد انك عندك رسمه معمارية وعايز تصممها وعايز تفهم الرسمة المعمارية نفسها

وهل انت بتعرف تصمم
MEP
وللا لاء

منتظر الرد كى افهم سؤالك

رد لو سمحت على اسالتى


----------



## moha.saeed11 (14 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخ الفاضل مهندس سيد
انا اعمل بالصيانه وعند استلام مشروع تقدم لتا اللوحات للانظمه وعند حدوث عطل لابد من فتح المخططات لفهم اللوحه لمعرفه الاجزاء والوصول لمكان الجزءو تتبع اللوحه الخاصه بالنظام حريق او تكييف او كهرباء
فالمطلوب طريقه لفهم اللوحه
مع وافر التحيه


----------



## السيد حلاوة (14 أكتوبر 2010)

لم ترد على اسالتى

هل المقصود انك تفهم تصميم التكييف 
والكهرباء زهكذا

ما المقصود بفهم اللوحة

سالتك اسئلة معلش رد عليها علشان افهم سؤالك راجع الاسئلة


----------



## السيد حلاوة (14 أكتوبر 2010)

هل تقصد ما هى مكونات النظام وكيف صمم وهكذا


----------



## م.رامي قاسم (14 أكتوبر 2010)

نسأل الله العلى العظيم أن يشفيك شفاءاً لا يغادر سقما 
نسأل الله العلى العظيم أن يشفيك شفاءاً لا يغادر سقما 
نسأل الله العلى العظيم أن يشفيك شفاءاً لا يغادر سقما 
نسأل الله العلى العظيم أن يشفيك شفاءاً لا يغادر سقما 
نسأل الله العلى العظيم أن يشفيك شفاءاً لا يغادر سقما 
نسأل الله العلى العظيم أن يشفيك شفاءاً لا يغادر سقما 
نسأل الله العلى العظيم أن يشفيك شفاءاً لا يغادر سقما 
الف مليون سلامة عليك يا باش مهندس سيد وربنا يطمنا عليك


----------



## السيد حلاوة (14 أكتوبر 2010)

ربنا يكرمك مهندس رامى قاسم وجزاك الله خير على الدعاء


----------



## السيد حلاوة (14 أكتوبر 2010)

منتظر الاسئلة والله المستعان


----------



## moha.saeed11 (14 أكتوبر 2010)

استاذى الفاضل
فى مجال الصيانه توجد بالمشروع لوحات لجميع الانظمه الكهروميكانيكيه تسمى As Built Drawing وهى تمثل الواقع الفعلى للنظام كالتكييف وغيره 
سؤالى كيف اتتبع الرسم الموجود لفهم النظام الفعلى المركب بالموقع والمرسوم باللوحه ومعرفه اماكن الوحدات الموجوده باللوحه وانا اعرف مكونات الانظمه وطرق العمل والصيانه وغيرها


----------



## ammar-sl (16 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
م. سيد كيف صحتك؟
سؤال:
بالنسبة لرسم القوس هل هناك طريقة سريعة لرسم قوس في اتجاه دوران عقارب الساعة

وشكرا لكم


----------



## محمدمحمودعبدالعال (16 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وأكثر من امثالك - ولكن يا أستاذنا ممكن توضح أمر xref بالتفصيل


----------



## السيد حلاوة (17 أكتوبر 2010)

*المهندس moha.saeed11*

يبدو انى فهمت سؤالك اخى العزيز 
ممكن حضرتك تعمل موضوع بهذا العنوان اللى هو سؤالك وندخل نشارك فيه
لان الموضوع هنا خاص بالاتوكاد فاخشى انه يخرج من هذا المنطلق

باذن الله تعمل موضوع وابعت لى الرابط واكون اول المشاركين


----------



## السيد حلاوة (17 أكتوبر 2010)

*محمدمحمودعبدالعال*

اخى العزيز اذهب الى الصفهة رقم 2
فى هذه المشاركة
وشوف الرد وجربه ذى الشرح ونزل المرفقات واذا لقيت صوعبه فى تنفيذه اخبرنى 
او قول لى اين المشكلة
انا شرحه بالتفصيل بالتفصيل
جرب ومنتظر ردك
ويا ريت تقولى بالضبط ايه المشكلة اللى قبلتك لو ما نجح الامر معاك


----------



## السيد حلاوة (17 أكتوبر 2010)

*ده الرابط*



محمدمحمودعبدالعال قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا وأكثر من امثالك - ولكن يا أستاذنا ممكن توضح أمر xref بالتفصيل



http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t220651-2.html
ادخل هنا 
اكس رف


----------



## moha.saeed11 (17 أكتوبر 2010)

المهندس الفاضل سيد
اشكرك 
ان بدات مشاركه باسمى لن يلتفت احد لى اما ان ترد على فى هذا الموضوع او تبدا المشاركه مزينه باسم المهندس سيد فسيقوم الزملاء بالتعقيب فالكل يتابع مشاركات العضو المتميز مهندس سيد حلاوه

اشكرك للرد ان كان وقتك يسمح


----------



## السيد حلاوة (18 أكتوبر 2010)

moha.saeed11
اخى العزيز 
المشكلة ان الموضوع ده كبير اوى لانه بمثابة شرح لكل هذه الامور ونحن قائمين على الشرح فى موضوع الخطوات المنظمة
ولكن مفيش مشكلة نعمل موضوع عام لهذا الامر
نتكلم فيه بوجه عام


----------



## السيد حلاوة (19 أكتوبر 2010)

منتظر الاسئلة والله المستعان


----------



## السيد حلاوة (19 أكتوبر 2010)

واجو تكون الاسئلة خاص بالاتوكاد 
والله من وراء القصد


----------



## السيد حلاوة (20 أكتوبر 2010)

يا رحيم بعبادك


----------



## السيد حلاوة (21 أكتوبر 2010)

*هذا سؤال من استاذى*

*الحقيقة موش عارف اعبر لأني زي ما قلت انا يادوب افتح الرسمة واقعد ابص فيها و لو عايز اشير لمكان محتاج تعديل اضطر اطبع اللوحة واعلم عليها بالقلم او اعدل بالقلم اثناء مراجعتي للمخططات التصميمية او التنفيذية

والاجابة 

عندك تقريبا 7 صور
1 ده مشروع كهرباء والمراد التعليم على سوكت الباور اللى مشير له بالسهم فى الصورة التالية
اذهب الى يسارى على الشاشة امر اسمه 
revision cloud
وهو موجود ايضا فى قائمة 
draw
كله موضح فى الصور
اضغط عليه
ثم اذهب بالموس جنب الرمز اللى تريد تشاور عليه لتوضيح مثلا ان مكانه خطا او اى ملاحظة
ثم اضغط كليك شمال
ولف بالماوس حوله حتى تصل الى نفس النقطه كما هو بالصور
والرسم المرفغق
ثم اضغط انتر 
تظهر لك رسالة بها
yes
و
no
اختار
yes

تابع الصور

*


----------



## السيد حلاوة (21 أكتوبر 2010)

سلام مؤقت


----------



## ammar-sl (21 أكتوبر 2010)

ammar-sl قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> م. سيد كيف صحتك؟
> سؤال:
> بالنسبة لرسم القوس هل هناك طريقة سريعة لرسم قوس في اتجاه دوران عقارب الساعة
> ...


 
؟؟؟


----------



## م.رامي قاسم (23 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فك يا باش مهندس سيد لكن كنت عايز أعرف اختصارات الاوامر اللى فى الامر dimension 
أو أشهر الاوامر به


----------



## احمد رافع (25 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
استاذنا العزيز ارجو توضيح كيفية تغير عرض الخط؟؟؟ وجزاك الله خير


----------



## م.رامي قاسم (26 أكتوبر 2010)

بعد اذن حضرتك يا باش مهندس سيد الى المهندس أحمد رافع للتحكم فى الخط سواء عرضة أو لونة او خصائصة بصفة عامة بتظهر قائمة اسمها properties وتتحكم فى عرض الخط ولكن اذا كنت عايز ترسم خط يظهر لك بسماكة معينة فى الاتوكاد نفسه عن طريق الامر polyline


----------



## م.رامي قاسم (26 أكتوبر 2010)

يا رب يكون غيابك عن المنتدى خير يا باش مهندس سيد


----------



## احمد رافع (27 أكتوبر 2010)

م.رامي قاسم قال:


> بعد اذن حضرتك يا باش مهندس سيد الى المهندس أحمد رافع للتحكم فى الخط سواء عرضة أو لونة او خصائصة بصفة عامة بتظهر قائمة اسمها properties وتتحكم فى عرض الخط ولكن اذا كنت عايز ترسم خط يظهر لك بسماكة معينة فى الاتوكاد نفسه عن طريق الامر polyline


 
السلام عليكم،
استاذ رامي كلامك جميل ولكن لم يظهر عندي الخط عريض مع العلم اني غيرت بالخواص فقط اللي تغير عندي لون الخط اما عرضه فبقى بنفس العرض وبنفس الامر polyline


----------



## م.رامي قاسم (27 أكتوبر 2010)

احمد رافع قال:


> السلام عليكم،
> استاذ رامي كلامك جميل ولكن لم يظهر عندي الخط عريض مع العلم اني غيرت بالخواص فقط اللي تغير عندي لون الخط اما عرضه فبقى بنفس العرض وبنفس الامر polyline



باش مهندس أحمد لكى ترسم بالامر poly line اضغط على الامر ثم بكليك شمال على المكان الذى تريد أن تبتدى رسم الخط منه ثم اضغط حرف w والذى يريد منك عرض الخط فى البداية والنهاية فعند الضغط عليه اكتب مثلا اى سمك وليكن 20 ثم انتر ثم اكتب الرقم الثانى وهو نهاية الخط ماذا يكون سمكه اذا ارد ان يكون واحدا أى بداية الخط بنفس النهاية فى السمك اضغط 20 ايضا ثم انتر واتجه الى نهاية الخط وعند المكان الذى تريد نهاية انهاء الخط انتر هيرسم معاك ان شاء الله لرجو ان اكون قد وصلت المعلومة ولو فى اى مشكلة كلمنى وهذا رابط لكتاب هيفيد حضرتك جدا فى الاوامر ارجو ان يعجبك
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t225924.html
ده موضوع كنت عامله فى جميع اوامر الاتوكاد وفى رد ليا تحت موجود كتاب فى الاتوكاد


----------



## احمد رافع (28 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عزيزي المهندس استاذ رامي اشكرك على التوضيح وقد قمت بتطبيق الرسم وفعلا لم انتبه الى ايعاز w عرض الخط....
جزاك الله خير على الاختصار قمت بتحميها، ولكن الكتاب لم اتمكن من تحميله؟؟؟
جزاك الله خير واتمنى لك دوام الموفقية والعافية


----------



## م.رامي قاسم (29 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخى المهندس أحمد خذ هذا الرابط لتحميل الكتاب بحثت لك عنه فى المنتدى أتمنى أن تسطيع التحميل


----------



## م.رامي قاسم (29 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخى المهندس أحمد خذ هذا الرابط لتحميل الكتاب بحثت لك عنه فى المنتدى أتمنى أن تسطيع التحميل 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t137621.html#post1135119​


----------



## moha.saeed11 (29 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخ العزيز سيد
المنتدى من غيرك ملوش طعم نحتاج اضافاتك المتميزه 
ادخل وشارك حتى اذا لم تشرح لى كيف اتتبع مخططات مشروع تكييف لفهم مافى الرسم
مجرد المشاركه يضيف لتا الكثير


----------



## احمد رافع (31 أكتوبر 2010)

م.رامي قاسم قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخى المهندس أحمد خذ هذا الرابط لتحميل الكتاب بحثت لك عنه فى المنتدى أتمنى أن تسطيع التحميل
> 
> 
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t137621.html#post1135119​


 
استاذ رامي لا اعرف كيف اجازيك ولكن ادعوا لك بالمغفرة والثواب ورفعة الدرجات
الكتاب جدا رائع وجميل شكرا جزيلا


----------



## السيد حلاوة (31 أكتوبر 2010)

moha.saeed11 قال:


> الاخ العزيز سيد
> المنتدى من غيرك ملوش طعم نحتاج اضافاتك المتميزه
> ادخل وشارك حتى اذا لم تشرح لى كيف اتتبع مخططات مشروع تكييف لفهم مافى الرسم
> مجرد المشاركه يضيف لتا الكثير


 اشكرك اخى على ذوقك واحترامك 
والله غصب عنى ولكن اعرف ان علينا جميعا واجب اتجاه بعضنا بعض
وبامر الله ربنا ييسر لنا الحال جميعا


----------



## م.رامي قاسم (31 أكتوبر 2010)

احمد رافع قال:


> استاذ رامي لا اعرف كيف اجازيك ولكن ادعوا لك بالمغفرة والثواب ورفعة الدرجات
> الكتاب جدا رائع وجميل شكرا جزيلا



لا شكر على واجب يا استاذ أحمد يكفينا الدعاء وكلنا هنا بنساعد بعض طالما فى مقدارتنا أسأل الله العلى العظيم أن يعلمك ما لم تعلم


----------



## moha.saeed11 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

اشكر سيادتك على فتح موضوع لفهم الرسومات الهندسيه لكل التخصصات
ادعو الساده الخبراء والمهندسين الذين يحتاجون للاستفسار الدخول على الرابط التالى

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t229295.html


كما سيتفضل المهندس الفاضل سيد بشرح دوره الاتوكاد 
نشكر سيادتك ونتمنى الصحه والسعاده لسيادتك واسرتك الكريمه 
 ادامك الله لنا


----------



## mohamed atallah (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكرأ*

شكرا يا بشمهندس سيد انت كنت السبب فى انى بدأت فى تعلم الاتوكاد وذلك بعد عام من المحاولات وكل مرة تحصل حاجة


----------



## السيد حلاوة (1 نوفمبر 2010)

هنا اى اسئلة لو تحب بامر الله
ومن يريد ان يتعلم من البداية يتابع هنا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t229297.html


----------



## م.رامي قاسم (1 نوفمبر 2010)

والله يا باش مهندس سيد نحن عاجزين عن الشكر وعلى فكرة أنا عملت اللوح اللى على اللاى أوت واطبعت وربنا يبارك لنا فيك


----------



## مهندس فادي قيصر (1 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## السيد حلاوة (2 نوفمبر 2010)

مهندس رامى طلبى منك لو سحمت تنزل شرح لموضوع اللاى اوت اللى علمته لك هنا فى المنتدى فى صورة مثال مصور ولو مش عارف كيف تصوره اخبرنى اعرفك كيف ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## م.رامي قاسم (2 نوفمبر 2010)

تحت أمرك يا باش مهندس سيد مع أنى أعرف أنه اذا حضر الماء بطل التيمم على العموم هنزل شرح بالصور


----------



## علي المالكي86 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا يمهندس


----------



## علي المالكي86 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

شكراجزيلا يامهندس


----------



## م.رامي قاسم (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*طلباتك أوامر يا مهندسنا*




السيد حلاوة قال:


> مهندس رامى طلبى منك لو سحمت تنزل شرح لموضوع اللاى اوت اللى علمته لك هنا فى المنتدى فى صورة مثال مصور ولو مش عارف كيف تصوره اخبرنى اعرفك كيف ربنا يبارك فيك


 
انت تؤمر ياباش مهندس السيد على العموم أنا نفذت الامر بالصور أثناء العمل وهو موجود فى المرفقات 
أنا بشتغل على اللاى أوت علشان أقدر أقسم اللوحة بتاعتى الى أكثر من جزء والغرض من هذا ساعات اللوحة بتكون كبيرة جدا وبها تفاصيل كتير وهذه التفاصيل اذا لم يتم تكبيرها فى لوح أخرى فأنها لاتظهر أمامى واضحة لذلك بشتغل على اللاى أوت وعلشان حاجة كمان لما أحب أركب الباندا بتاعتى على مقاس اللوحة وانا فى التمرين البسيط ده ركبت الباندا ووضعت كيف التقسيم أخى الفاضل أنا سميت فولدر عندى بأسم test ووضعت به الباندا فى صفحة أتوكاد والصفحة الاخرى بها المشروع والمطلوب وضع الباندا على المشروع وتقسيم المشروع الى عدد لوح معينة وانا قسمت المشروع الى 12 جزء مثلا اولا نفتح الرسمة الذى بها الباندا ونجعلها بلوك لو مكنتشى بلوك لسهولة التحكم بها وبعد ذلك نضغط كنترول وحرف c وذلك لعمل كوبى بعد التعليم على الرسمة كلها كما موضح فى الصورة 1الصورة1 بتوضح التعليم على الرسم أما الصورة 2 بتوضح انى عملت الكوبى بتاعى وموجود فى شريط الاوامر تحت عدد العناصر التى تم عمل كوبى لها ومن ثم نذهب الى رسمة المشروع كما موضح فى 3 ثم الذهاب الى layout 1 كما موضح فى الصورة 4 فنجد الرسمة موجودة فى صفحة بيضاء وباقى الصفحة لونها رصاصى نذهب الى أى مكان فى الواجهة الرصاصى هذه كما موضح فى صورة 5 ومن ثم نضغط كنترول وحرف v ثم بالضغط كليك شمال بالماوس يظهر البلوك الباندا أمامنا كما موضح فى الصورة 6 ثم نظهر قائمة acad ومن ثم نختار شريط الاوامر viewports كما موضح فى صورة 7 فتظهر أمامنا كما موضح فى صورة 8 ثم نختار من هذا الشريط الامر single viewport المشار اليه بالسهم الاسود كما موضح فى صورة 9 وبعد الضغط على الامر نذهب الى الباندا المراد تركيب امشروع بها ونختار أى ركنين عكس بعض كما موضع فى الصورة 10 وبعد االانتهاء من الامر نجد أن الرسمة الاصلية للمشروع 
قد ظهرت كما موضح فى الصورة 11 داخل الباندا وبفرض انك عايز تقسم اللوحة ديت على 12 لوحة يتم نسخ اللوحة حتى تصل الى العدد 12 كما موضح فى الصورة 12 انظر فى الصورة 13 تجدنى قد حركت جزء من الرسمة لم اظهرة وكبرت الاخر ويتم ذلك بالذهاب الى اى رسمة فيهم ونضغط بالموس داخل الرسمة اتنين كليك شمال وبالتالى تتحرك الرسمة وتعمل اللى انت عايز تعمله فى الرسمة انظر فى الصورة رقم 14 تجدنى قد كبرت جزء معين ولكى تتماسك اللوحة مع بعضها ثانية وكأنها بلوك اذهب الى أى مكان خارج الرسمة وتضغط دبل كليك شمال خارج الرسمة تجدها كما قلت ولتغير أى بيانات فى الباندا يتم فك الباندا من الامر حالة البلوك ومن ثم يمكنك التعديل كما موضح فى الصورة 15 وسامحونى على الاطالة بس حبيت انى اوضح لكم واتمنى ذلك


----------



## السيد حلاوة (3 نوفمبر 2010)

ممتاز م رامى ولو لقيت تعليق هبلغك


----------



## السيد حلاوة (7 نوفمبر 2010)

اى سؤال فى الاتوكاد والله المستعان


----------



## م.رامي قاسم (8 نوفمبر 2010)

باش مهندس سيد هناك امر فى الاتوكاد يقوم بالتعليم على اللعناصر التلى سبق التعليم عليها واجراء عمليه اخرى عليها بمعنى 
انى أنا لو علمت على مجموعة من العناصر واجريت عليهم عملية معينة مثلا move وبعد هذه العملية تذكرت انى اريد انى اعمل عمليه اخرى على نفس العناصر هذه أنا اعرف أنه يوجد ولكنى لا اعرف الكيف وجزاك الله خيرا 
وكنت طالب من حضرتك لو فى اختصارات بالنسبة لشريط الاوامر DIMENSION


----------



## السيد حلاوة (8 نوفمبر 2010)

*الجواب م رامى*



م.رامي قاسم قال:


> باش مهندس سيد هناك امر فى الاتوكاد يقوم بالتعليم على اللعناصر التلى سبق التعليم عليها واجراء عمليه اخرى عليها بمعنى
> انى أنا لو علمت على مجموعة من العناصر واجريت عليهم عملية معينة مثلا move وبعد هذه العملية تذكرت انى اريد انى اعمل عمليه اخرى على نفس العناصر هذه أنا اعرف أنه يوجد ولكنى لا اعرف الكيف وجزاك الله خيرا
> وكنت طالب من حضرتك لو فى اختصارات بالنسبة لشريط الاوامر DIMENSION


 
مثلا علم على كذا مكون واعمل لهم مثلا دوران
ro
وخلاص نفذت الامر
بعد ذلك مثلا عايز تعمل لهم مثلا تحريك
move

اتبع الاتى
m
ثم انر
ثم
p
ثم
انتر
هتلاقى اتوماتيك علملك على كل اللى اخترتهم فى الامر السابق
نفذه بالصور
ونزل الصور لتعم الفائدة
ولو لقيت مشكلة كلمنى تليفون


----------



## السيد حلاوة (8 نوفمبر 2010)

*اختصارات شريط الابعاد*

موجودة لكن مش مريحة وسعات بتلغبط
خليك فى القائمة افضل


----------



## pora (8 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور جدا جدا


----------



## السيد حلاوة (9 نوفمبر 2010)

اى سؤال والله المستعان


----------



## sa3d490110 (9 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير مهندس سيد 
كان ليا سؤال بعد ازنك
ازاى افك الاكس رف


----------



## السيد حلاوة (9 نوفمبر 2010)

*تحويل الاكس رف الى بلوك*



sa3d490110 قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير مهندس سيد
> كان ليا سؤال بعد ازنك
> ازاى افك الاكس رف


 اولا 
اكتب
xr
هتظهر لك قائمة على الشمال فيها اسماء البلانات اللى معمول لها اكس رف
تعالى على اى بلان بالماوس
كليك يمين
اختار
bind
هيتحول الاكس رف الى بلوك
بعد كده
عايز تفجر البلوك
روح
modify
ثم
explod


----------



## mech_mahmoud (9 نوفمبر 2010)

مهندس سيد حلاوه/السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

قطع ميكانيكيه وضعت الابعاد عليها لكن اريد ان اضيف نسبة الخطا في كل بعد ؟
الزائد/ ناقص


----------



## السيد حلاوة (9 نوفمبر 2010)

*الرد صديقى العزيز*



mech_mahmoud قال:


> مهندس سيد حلاوه/السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> قطع ميكانيكيه وضعت الابعاد عليها لكن اريد ان اضيف نسبة الخطا في كل بعد ؟
> الزائد/ ناقص


 اتبع الصور هتلاقى الشرح
ولو اى استفسار منتظر منك
مع السلامة


----------



## mech_mahmoud (9 نوفمبر 2010)

السيد حلاوة قال:


> اتبع الصور هتلاقى الشرح
> ولو اى استفسار منتظر منك
> مع السلامة



100%

ملأ الله قلبك حمدا
وكتب لك في العباد ودا
وأمدك من فضله في الرزق مدا
ولا يسلط عليك من اهل السوء أحدا


----------



## السيد حلاوة (10 نوفمبر 2010)

*وفقك الله*



mech_mahmoud قال:


> 100%
> 
> ملأ الله قلبك حمدا
> وكتب لك في العباد ودا
> ...


 
شكرا على ذوقك


----------



## م.رامي قاسم (10 نوفمبر 2010)

*شرح اجراء عملية على مجموعة عناصر سبق التعليم عليها*

 هذه الصور الموجودة بالمرفقات توضح اذا اردنا التعليم على مجموعة من العناصر التى سبق وقمنا بالتعليم عليها بمعنى عندى رسمة موجودة عندى كما موضح فى صورة 1 واريد ان اعلم على مجموعة من العناصر بها كما موضح فى 2 وبعد ذلك اريد ان اعمل تحريك لهذه المجموعة كما موضح فى 3 وبعد عمل التحريك لمجموعة العناصر التى اخترتها كما موضح فى الصورة 4 اريد عمل دوران كما موضح فى الصورة 5 على نفس مجموعة هذه العناصر اكتب الامر ro ثم انتر ثم حرف p ثم انتر يعلم البرنامج على نفس مجموعة العناصر التى تم اختيارها وموضح ذلك فى باقى الصور


----------



## moha.saeed11 (10 نوفمبر 2010)

مافائده تحويل لون الطبقات layer الى اللون الرمادى عن عمل البلوكات


----------



## م.رامي قاسم (11 نوفمبر 2010)

يا ريت يا باش مهندس سيد نتكلم بتوسع عن موضوع scale بالنسبة للوحات الهندسية لانى بحتاجها كتير فى شغلى 
وازاى اقدر اظبط اللوحة قبل ارسالها بscale معين وكمان وضع الباندا عن طريق xr طبعا حضرتك فاهم قصدى بمعنى ان الباندا توضع على اللوحات التى تم تقسيمها كما وضحت لى حضرتك خلال المكالمة التليفونية التى أجريتها مع حضرتك


----------



## محمود power (12 نوفمبر 2010)

لو سمحت ممكن تشرح لنا الطباعه


----------



## samabou2 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس ممدوح (14 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك اللة كل خير


----------



## ahmedxquria (14 نوفمبر 2010)

ربنا يكرمك يــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــأ سيد حلاوة

تحياتي


----------



## ahmedxquria (14 نوفمبر 2010)

ربنا يكرمكو جميعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا


----------



## السيد حلاوة (21 نوفمبر 2010)

اى سؤال فى الاتوكاد والله المستعان


----------



## madaa_21 (22 نوفمبر 2010)

ربنا يباركلك يا بشمهندس وبجد احنا محتاجين نماذج زي حضرتك كتير قادرة على العطاء بدون مقابل


----------



## حر شهار (22 نوفمبر 2010)

thx alot


----------



## م.رامي قاسم (23 نوفمبر 2010)

يا ريت يا باش مهندس سيد نتكلم بتوسع عن موضوع scale بالنسبة للوحات الهندسية لانى بحتاجها كتير فى شغلى 
وازاى اقدر اظبط اللوحة قبل ارسالها بscale معين وكمان وضع الباندا عن طريق xr طبعا حضرتك فاهم قصدى بمعنى ان الباندا توضع على اللوحات التى تم تقسيمها كما وضحت لى حضرتك خلال المكالمة التليفونية التى أجريتها مع حضرتك وهل عندما استخدم الامر single viewport بحتاج ارسم بمقاس اللوحة A0 مثلا وبعدين انا عرفت لتنظيم الاسكال للوح بيكون بأمر عندما اكتب حرف z ثم انتر ثم ادخال القيمة بجانبها XP يعمل اسكال ولكن تقدر حضرتك تفيدنى اكتر لانى لست متقن هذا الموضوع وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## السيد حلاوة (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*تحت امرك*



م.رامي قاسم قال:


> يا ريت يا باش مهندس سيد نتكلم بتوسع عن موضوع scale بالنسبة للوحات الهندسية لانى بحتاجها كتير فى شغلى
> وازاى اقدر اظبط اللوحة قبل ارسالها بscale معين وكمان وضع الباندا عن طريق xr طبعا حضرتك فاهم قصدى بمعنى ان الباندا توضع على اللوحات التى تم تقسيمها كما وضحت لى حضرتك خلال المكالمة التليفونية التى أجريتها مع حضرتك وهل عندما استخدم الامر single viewport بحتاج ارسم بمقاس اللوحة a0 مثلا وبعدين انا عرفت لتنظيم الاسكال للوح بيكون بأمر عندما اكتب حرف z ثم انتر ثم ادخال القيمة بجانبها xp يعمل اسكال ولكن تقدر حضرتك تفيدنى اكتر لانى لست متقن هذا الموضوع وجزاك الله خيرا



كلمنى تليفون يا رامى هشرحلك وكالعادة تعمل الشرح صور وتزلها فى الموضوع لتعم الفائدة


----------



## م.رامي قاسم (25 نوفمبر 2010)

الف شكر لاهتمامك يا هندسة وسوف اتصل بيك قريبا


----------



## Eng-Faten (28 نوفمبر 2010)

كيف يتم انجاز بروفيل باستخدام الاوتوكاد؟
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## mech_mahmoud (2 ديسمبر 2010)

مهندس سيد حلاوه/السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

عند مشكله في اوامر الاobject snapحيث انني عندما اريد مثلا تحديد منتصف الخط من خلال الامر snap to midpoint يعطيني الرساله التاليه :

._mid Unknown command "HELP._MID". Press F1 for help.


----------



## mech_mahmoud (4 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

مهندس سيد حلاوه عند عمل scale مثلا لباب ليناسب مع الرسمه كما في سؤال احد الزملاء في بداية الموضوع لاحظت انه عند عمل scale لمخطط فان ابعاد المخطط بعد عمل الscale للمخطط تختلف 
فما الحل لعمل scale بدون تغير الابعاد ؟!!


----------



## السيد حلاوة (5 ديسمبر 2010)

*صديقى العزيز*



mech_mahmoud قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> مهندس سيد حلاوه عند عمل scale مثلا لباب ليناسب مع الرسمه كما في سؤال احد الزملاء في بداية الموضوع لاحظت انه عند عمل scale لمخطط فان ابعاد المخطط بعد عمل الscale للمخطط تختلف
> فما الحل لعمل scale بدون تغير الابعاد ؟!!


اولا بعتزر عن غيابى طوال الفترة السابقة ولكن يعلم الله انا مشغول جدا
ثانيا\ الرد على سؤالك
يا صديقى الاساس عندك هو الرسم المعمارى بمعنى انك احضرت بلوك مثلا لباب من رسمة معينة وادخلته لتضعه فى رسمة معمارية فطلع البلوك كبير بتصغر الباب بالابعاد الجديدة ولا تغير الرسم المعمارى لانه هو الاساس 
يعنى تعمل 
sc
للباب 
لو فى مشكلة اخبرنى
وهقولك على طريقة اخرى


----------



## وائل البرعى (7 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع 
أريد أن أعرف كيف يتم طباعة الرسمة فى وضع أفقى أو رأسى


----------



## moracopa (7 ديسمبر 2010)

والله يا مهندس سيد انا هجرب الكلام اللذيذ ده والله الموفق


----------



## moracopa (7 ديسمبر 2010)

وده هديه مني
http://www.m5zn.com/files-120710071207pobtgcuuz1u19wdjkkf-4_2_CB_MH_10201 Rev 2_02_C.29251.dwg


----------



## moracopa (7 ديسمبر 2010)

لو سمحت تقبلها مني يا باش مهندس وهي عباره عن موقع عمل كبير وضخم بالنسبه الي


----------



## nofal (19 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أبو غزالي (5 يناير 2011)

مشكو على هذا العمل الرائع


----------



## obama44 (5 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمد ابو العدل (6 يناير 2011)

سؤال يا هندسة انا بشتغل على الاتوكاد كتير جدا بس الهاتش مش شغال معايا يعنى انفذ الامر بس ميخرجوش ليا ده فيرس ولا ايه وكمان لو فيه هاتش قديم وحاولت اخد منه نسخة يروح خالص انا اعمل ايه ضرووووووووووورى


----------



## السيد حلاوة (6 يناير 2011)

مبدايا اعد تسطيب الاتوكاد ويا حبذا تكون نسخة اتوكاد 2007 وغير اللى عندك وده لنحدد المشكلة الصحيحة واذا استمر الوضع سطب نفس نسخة الاتوكاد على جهاز اخر وشوف واذا اسمرت المشكلة يكون بسبب انك مش عارف تنفذ الامر كلمنى تليفون احللك المشكلة بامر الله


----------



## شبل صغير (8 يناير 2011)

تسلم ايديك يا هندسة على المجهود الرائع :77:


----------



## السيد حلاوة (18 يناير 2011)

بامر الله نكمل قريبا


----------



## emam_otefy (23 يناير 2011)

جزاك اللكل الخير
وننتظر المزيد
الامر offset ,extend ,fillet
ما هو عملهم وكيف انفذهم


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (23 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## goor20 (24 يناير 2011)

thanks


----------



## nafiz jaber (4 فبراير 2011)

اوه دا~ما ملاحظات جيدة , شكرا يا معلم


----------



## emam_otefy (5 فبراير 2011)

اين انت يا باشمهندس سيد نريد ان نطمئن عليك
وعلى الانسه ريتاج


----------



## alaa_84 (4 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً يا أخى على المجهود الرائع


----------



## م محمد المصرى (4 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا على الإفاده


----------



## م محمد المصرى (4 مارس 2011)

حضرتك مقولتش ايه المطلوب فى الواجب (الرسومات اللى فى اللينك)


----------



## civilshwany (5 مارس 2011)

جــــــزاكم الله خـــــيــــــــــراً يا اخوان


----------



## سمير شربك (5 مارس 2011)

بعد إذن الأخ العزيز السيد حلاوة 
وإغناءا لموضوعه
شرح مباشر وبالعربي أربع مستويات صوت وصورة تعلم اوتوكاد 2009 من الرابط 
http://www.bestlearn110.com/baseArticles/autocad2009.htm
تقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## حامل اللواء (5 مارس 2011)

جزيل الشكر يا اخى


----------



## magdyy1973 (7 مارس 2011)

موضوع رائع ، شكراً لصاحب الموضوع و شكراً لكل من ساهم فيه.
بالنسبة للأخ الذي سأل عن مشكلة التهشير أرجوا أن تجرب التالي :
1 - اذهب الى قائمة أدوات Tools
2 - منها اختار امر خيارات Options
3- من نافذة الخيارات اختر التبويب عرض Display
4 - تجد النافذة مقسمة إلى اربع أجزاء انظر الي الجزء الجنوبي الشرقي display Performance
5 - ابحث عن السطر المكتوب فيه Apply solid fill
إذا لم يكن هذا السطر مختاراً ( موضوع أمامه علامة صح ) ، يكون الحل هنا ، أي ضع علامة صح و جرب


----------



## magdyy1973 (7 مارس 2011)

طريقة اخرى لحل مشكلة التهشير ( نفس الطريقة في المشاركة السابقة ) ولكن بالاستعانة بالاختصارات 
1 - أكتب fill في سطر الاوامر ثم اضغط مفتاح الادخال ( انتر )
2 - أكتب on ثم اضغط مفتاح الادخال .
وجرب بعد ذلك موضوع التهشير


----------



## محمد يوسف الكومي (11 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا خير


----------



## omerpop (14 مارس 2011)

شكر وتقديرى الى المهندس الرائع النابغة 
والله يجعلة فى حسناتك صدق جارية 
ده دورة كاملة فى الاوتوكاد 
انامشركتش بس استفدت من كل المواضيع بتعتك يابش مهندس 
ربنا يشفيك ويوفقك لك منى اعظم تحية


----------



## eng - mahmoud (20 مارس 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
تحية طيبه للمهندس سيد والمهندس رامى وكل المشاركين 
واحب ان اهداء هذا الكتاب المتواضع فى الاتوكاد الى كل من شارك فى هذا الموضوع

http://arabsh.com/1ctn85ye6ggx.html​


----------



## ليث صبيح حسن (28 مايو 2011)

انته انسان شريف جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمد العطفي (28 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خير 
لكن انا اريد ان نفعل الموضوع ونكون مجموعات او مايسمي بورش عمل اوتوكاد وتكون المجموعة لا تقل عن 10وانا الحمد لله استاطيع ان اقوم بعمل هذه الورشة وعندي من الوقت والمعلومات وطريقة الشرح ما تؤلهني للقيام بذلك بمشية الله ويكون السر للفرد 100جنيه وباذن الله هيطلع بعد شهر من محترفين الكاد على مستى مصر وبنا يوفق الجميع انا مستني المشاركة والرد ولكل من يرغب التعلم برجاء الاتصال على الرقم 
م/محمدعبدالحميد العطفي 
مهندس ميكانيكا


----------



## haithamslem (7 يونيو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا يا باش مهندس ,وبارك الله لك في خير فعلته للمسلمين*


----------



## ابن عوف عبداللطيف (7 يونيو 2011)

الهم اكرم حلاوه وزده علم وبعد عنه اثناء الشغل جميع اجهزه الاتصال:33: عشان مايشغلوه ويدينا دوما المزيدمن العام جزاه الله خير


----------



## aqaz (11 يونيو 2011)

ممكن سؤال 
كيف اغير الخلفيه الى اسود AutoCAD 2012 - English


----------



## السيد حلاوة (15 يونيو 2011)

aqaz قال:


> ممكن سؤال
> كيف اغير الخلفيه الى اسود AutoCAD 2012 - English


باختصرا انا ما اشتغلتش على 2012
ولكن فى كل الاصدارات
ادخل على الامر
op
ثم انتر
خواص يعنى
هتلاقى اول عنوان على الشمال 
file
ثم
display
ادخل display
ثم على الشمال هتلاقى عنوان اسمه
window elements
وتحت العنوان ده فى ك>ا حاجة من ضمنها
colors
ادخا عليها
وفى اليمين فوق خالص هتلاقى 
color
اختر الون بتاعك ثم اضغط تحت خالص

apply & close

انظر الصورة فى المرفقات


----------



## محمد يس (17 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عطى (23 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم اخى الفاضل انا شغال فى الرسم لكن ليس يشكل احترافى مطلوب منى انى اعمل اقسم اللوحه الى 2جزئين عشان الباعه تكون اوضح من اللى اوت وانى اغير فى اللسكيل الرسمه من 1ال200 لى 1الى 100 ارجوجك ر على لحسن شكلى وحش اوى قدام صاحب الشركه وتكون الاجابه مبسطه عشان اعرف اعمل الخطواط وحه وحده


----------



## عطى (23 يونيو 2011)

الطباعه


----------



## عطى (23 يونيو 2011)

امر view ports ازاى استخدمه لتقسيم لوحه الى جزئين عشان الطباعه وازاى اضبط السكيل1 وغير فيه 2


----------



## عمار حلالي (17 يوليو 2011)

مشكور على الشرح الرائع


----------



## eng - mahmoud (28 أغسطس 2011)

*ممتاز*

موضوع اكتر من رائع 
والصورة التالية تحوى اختصارات لبعض اوامر الاتوكاد






​


----------



## أيهم الشامي (8 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## كريم غانم (8 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا 
شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا 
شكرا


----------



## thaeribrahem (9 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور يا استاذ يا كبير


----------



## وائل الشال (14 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك اللة كل خير يابشمهندس


----------



## chanch (15 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور يا مبدع والله انك مبدع وفقك الله


----------



## هلات محمدطه (15 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور والله يعطيك عافية


----------



## السيد حلاوة (15 نوفمبر 2011)

اكرمكم الله جميعا


----------



## م م علي الربيعي (16 نوفمبر 2011)

*((طيب بعد ما نفهم الكلام ده كله
سيادتك تجلس كل يوم ساعة بالضبط امام الاتوكاد ساعة بالضبط
وطبعا سيادتك تكون غالق النت لان كل شوية واحد هيدخل عليك يجعلك بعيد عن التركيز
ويستحسن لو متزوج تودى زوجتك عند امها واولادك كمان
وياسلام لو تغلق المحمول وتشيل فيشة التليفون الارضى
طبعا لو عندك 2 محمول افصل الاثنين مش تقول انا قلت المحمول 
وربنا يوفقكم جميعا))*​

كل الموضوع مهم والاهم هذا المقطع الاخير ..... تقبل مروري:75:


----------



## bassem2 (16 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خير اخي الكريم*

*جزاك الله خير اخي الكريم*


----------



## السيد حلاوة (16 نوفمبر 2011)

*طبعا متقبل*



م م علي الربيعي قال:


> *((طيب بعد ما نفهم الكلام ده كله*​
> *سيادتك تجلس كل يوم ساعة بالضبط امام الاتوكاد ساعة بالضبط*
> *وطبعا سيادتك تكون غالق النت لان كل شوية واحد هيدخل عليك يجعلك بعيد عن التركيز*
> *ويستحسن لو متزوج تودى زوجتك عند امها واولادك كمان*
> ...


 
مرورك على راسى من فوق يا عزيزى


----------



## amakali (16 نوفمبر 2011)

كيفك هندسه.....كنت محمل 2009 وكان شعال كويس وتوقف ثم حملته تانى ونشطه ولكن تغيرت شاشه الرسم الى اللون الابيض وليس الاسود ايه المشكله؟

وازارى اقسم لوحه الى جزئين او ثلاثه او...... ولما اعدل اى شىء فى البندا يظهر فى الرسمه او العكس وفى كل الاجزاء وليس فى جزء واحد مشكوررر كتير


----------



## milad2007 (3 فبراير 2012)

اللهم لك الحمد على هدا الموضوع الرائع
اقتراح للمهندس المبدع سيد بعمل مثال كامل يشرح كل المواضيع السابقة بفس الاسلوب الرائع من بداية فتح برنلمج الاوتوكاد الى الطباعة وبدلك يتم ترسيخ الموضوع اكثر لدى الزملاء المهتمين


----------



## adiloman (3 فبراير 2012)

اخي والله السان عجز عن التعبير الله يوافقك يارب 
بس حبيت اقولك شي عن الرسومات les plon 
بس توضح اكتر باالعربي او الفرنسي
المواصفات les Specifications
وتوضح la legend بتاع كل واحدة


----------



## Eng: bolbol79 (28 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا حلاوه


----------



## الغليبي (29 فبراير 2012)

اخي السيد حلاوه اشكرك من اعماق 
يارب يجعل هذا في ميزان حسناتك
​


----------



## مهندس عموره (29 فبراير 2012)

_*اكرمك الله .........دايما مميز*_


----------



## ASHRAF100 (1 مارس 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## corolla (29 مارس 2012)

السيد حلاوة قال:


> كلمنى تليفون يا رامى هشرحلك وكالعادة تعمل الشرح صور وتزلها فى الموضوع لتعم الفائدة



طيب و اللي ما يقدر يكلمك يعمل إيه؟؟؟؟؟
محتاجين ضروري لهذا الرد


----------



## corolla (29 مارس 2012)

أرجوكم إنظروا لهذا السؤال

​*السلام عليكم أخواني
أطلب مساعدة في الأوتوكاد
لو عاوز أطبع رسمة من layout و تكون بمقاس معين
مثلاً 1:50
كيف أعمل هذا
يعني إذا أردت أن أقرا الرسمة من الورقة المطبوعة و قست المسافة بالمسطرة و ضربتها في المقاس كان الناتج القيمة المكتوبة علي الورقة
أستحلفكم بالله ساعدوني
:11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11:

:80::80::80::80::80::80::80::80::80::80::80::80:

:55::55::55::55::55:*


----------



## المهندس كريم كرم (19 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## وائل البرعى (3 يونيو 2012)

*أرجو التوضيح كيف يمكن التعديل فى الرسومات بعد عمل layouy وكيف يمكن تغيير لون legend*
*وشكرا*


----------



## eng/gladiator (6 يونيو 2012)

نصائح ممتازة و انا فعلا بحاول اعمل كده
جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس سيد


----------



## عطى (5 نوفمبر 2012)

كل مبدى امر sxx يدينى f1 ده ليه هو كده مش فاهم


----------



## العدو الخفى (11 مارس 2013)

*الف شكر على المجهود الرائع*​*
*
​


----------



## السيد حلاوة (16 مارس 2013)

وائل البرعى قال:


> *أرجو التوضيح كيف يمكن التعديل فى الرسومات بعد عمل layouy وكيف يمكن تغيير لون legend*
> *وشكرا*



بعد عمل ال layout 
ممكن تعدل بالرجوع لل model واى تعديل هتعمله هيظر فى layout


----------



## السيد حلاوة (16 مارس 2013)

السيد حلاوة قال:


> بعد عمل ال layout
> ممكن تعدل بالرجوع لل model واى تعديل هتعمله هيظر فى layout


ولو عايز توضيح اكثر ارفق بشكل مباشر رسمة واسال ونجوبك بامر الله


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (5 أبريل 2013)

عطى قال:


> كل مبدى امر sxx يدينى f1 ده ليه هو كده مش فاهم



الامر اسمه ssx
وليس sxx

واحيانا بعض النسخ لا تتعرف عليه جربه فى اتوكاد 2007


----------



## mahmood mrbd (10 أبريل 2013)

_*جزاك الله كل الخير*_


----------



## manal ammar (12 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خير بس يا ريت الموضوع يكمل


----------



## أسيل عبد الرزاق (13 مايو 2013)

سؤال للاخوة الكرام
1-عندما اعطي امر polar لرسم خط بزاوية لا يتم اخذ الزاوية ولا كاني اخترت الامر ؟ ما هو الحل ؟
2- كيف يتم رسم الكوع وماهي انصاف الاقطار االكواع الكبيرة والصغير 
3-كيف نرسم النقاصات ؟


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (12 يونيو 2013)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (12 يونيو 2013)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------

